# Power of the Forge - The Whispering mines



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 4, 2005)

Kalzaam Ironhand (Timothy) - It's been quite for the past two months on the northern borders of the land, there was snow on the Mt. peaks and on the northern hills and the temperature was low. In The winter months the incidents with the goblinoids were always rare. The Order of the Axe trained lightly so you spent most of your free time helping the stone masons in the area, it brought great memories of past times when you worked as a mason. 
One day after another light training, you were asked to face the high cleric of Tyr – Forag Stonebless .
"Greetings Ironband" he hands you a cup of Ale, "Before we start the evening's feast, I must ask you for something" he takes a swig from his Ale and wipe his beard. "The clan elders with me among them and the Prince have heard some troubling news, our scouts are suspecting that someone entered to the whispering mines,  you know, those mines in the northern hills that suspected to be hunted, there is an ancient shrine of Moradin over there, before panic and anger spreads among the community they decided to send a group to investigate the mines, I volunteered you in the name of our order" he eyes you a few seconds and then continue
"After the feast, you are to report in the great ruby hall before the elders, now let's go and crunch some Mountain goats"
You start walking together ….


Kragen Stormhammer (Krug) & Alisanos (Ranger Rick)
It was cold outside, there was a snow storm outside, you (Kragen) just returned from a quick patrol with few friends, you accompanied a band of Gnome merchants down the snow covered road a few miles to the north west of Gorgamdur.
"Finally, The Baruch" someone shouted, you see the great Iron gate with the massive stone barricade that marks the entrance to the land, the humans call him "The blessed gate", many dwarves armies passed victorious through him.
You (Alisanos) stood on the barricade, a dwarven band just returned from a patrol, you help your friends from "Bolts" unit to pull the massive chains and to open the blessed gate.
The bolts – a small unit of dwarf's crossbowmen 
Your shifts have passed, now you can return to your homes and your doings, Krug – To sculpture the new dwarves statues on the old bridge in the royal fort, Alisanos – to appraise the jewels that were brought as a gift from the gnomes to the royal family.
"Alisanos, come here" shouts the captain of the royal guards, you depart from the other warriors that shouts you to come to "The Mug" tavern later, you see the captain and other dwarf, you recognize him, he is the sculpture and a member of The Bolts – those pathetics – "Krug, Alisanos, I choose you !"  he declares, "You ask for what, I'll tell you" and he spits a piece of tobacco on the floor.
"One of the elders came to me with a special request, Bring me two of your soldiers for a royal task, I know you two wanted to prove your self, so I choose you two, you need to report in the evening in the great ruby hall for more instructions, any questions ?

Thimur Urnuham (Skadrian)
Another messy day in the Underground herbs and mushroom cave
, You harvested the herbs, butchered some "Screamers" and collected some unique bugs, you wonder what type of potions your master wants to prepare with this ingredients.
"Bah, my son" he calls when he sees you, "I think I'm onto something, I hope Gubir (the other young apprentice) will come soon with the gems I ordered"
"Come, sit on the chair" he takes a sit in front of you and looks into your eyes with his old eyes "You know that I'm an elder right, and I know that you respect me for that, we, the spellcasters are very rare among our people, thus you shall be respected in the future too, when I was young I did tasks for the king, now my son, you have the chance to gain your respect, from the prince"
He gets up and tap on your shoulder. "The prince requested the help of a spell caster, will you honor me and accept it?"
He then tells you about the task and that you both need to be in the great ruby hall after dinner.


Kaen Biturk (Jkason)
You wave to the gnome band goodbye, _"Another great deal"_ you think to your self while you see them march through the snow covered road with the dwarve's warrior band.
You start walking to your house smiling. After an hour you reach to your house and enter 
"what that? A note with "Prince Gorash" sign on it"  
you pick up the note from the floor.
_Hmmm"_ you think to your self _what's this?_
To Kaen Biturk
Please meet us in the great Ruby hall
After sun dawn.
Tarim emerald (the Gem's cutter guildmaster and one of the elders)
On behalf of the prince and the elders


Rogno stoneheart(Jaiaxe)
Another day in the smelting house has passed. "Rogno Stoneheart?"  you hear from the outside someone shouts, you see a warrior.
Beside him you see one of the clan elders, the warrior signals you to come. "you must come with us, It's urgent"You close the door and accompany them, after some time you reach the royal halls. You take a sit and someone brings you Ale
"I'm sorry to interrupt you, but we have a problem" says the Elder.
"We know that you have been in the whispering mines a year ago, you mumbled something about the talking stones that brought you there, do you remember something from there? Any passages? Something?"
He pauses for a sec. and looks on your puzzled face
"The mines closed 5 years ago and no one ventured into them but you, you had luck that one of our patrols found you near the entrance, they said you bleed from every wound, you were unconscious for two weeks, do you remember anything from that day that can help us?
You say "NO" , The elder looks disappointed, "You know what, maybe you'll remember when you'll be there, The Prince and the elder's council need you, to venture into this mines again, maybe you'll be able to find your talking stones again" he smiles to you
"just come to the great ruby hall in the evening, any questions?"


OOC: mark speech in  red, and thoughts with _italic_


----------



## jkason (Aug 4, 2005)

*Kaen Biturk*



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Kaen Biturk (Jkason)
> You wave to the gnome band goodbye, _"Another great deal"_ you think to your self while you see them march through the snow covered road with the dwarve's warrior band.
> You start walking to your house smiling. After an hour you reach to your house and enter
> "what that? A note with "Prince Gorash" sign on it"
> ...




_When the patron calls, a dwarf's bound to answer,_ Kaen thinks. With the time before nightfall, he cleans himself to make a good showing at his audience with the prince. Not knowing if the call is simply for information or for one of the missions he'd been warned he might be required to undertake, Kaen also gathers all of his gear, ready to leave on the moment. 

Finally, as the sun sets, the trader by day carefully folds the note from Tarim Emerald and places it in one of the many pockets of his cloak, then heads out for the Great Ruby Hall.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Kalzaam Ironhand (Timothy) - It's been quite for the past two months on the northern borders of the land, there was snow on the Mt. peaks and on the northern hills and the temperature was low. In The winter months the incidents with the goblinoids were always rare. The Order of the Axe trained lightly so you spent most of your free time helping the stone masons in the area, it brought great memories of past times when you worked as a mason.
> One day after another light training, you were asked to face the high cleric of Tyr – Forag Stonebless .
> "Greetings Ironband" he hands you a cup of Ale, "Before we start the evening's feast, I must ask you for something" he takes a swig from his Ale and wipe his beard. "The clan elders with me among them and the Prince have heard some troubling news, our scouts are suspecting that someone entered to the whispering mines,  you know, those mines in the northern hills that suspected to be hunted, there is an ancient shrine of Moradin over there, before panic and anger spreads among the community they decided to send a group to investigate the mines, I volunteered you in the name of our order" he eyes you a few seconds and then continue
> "After the feast, you are to report in the great ruby hall before the elders, now let's go and crunch some Mountain goats"
> You start walking together ….




Kalzaam enjoys the feast, both because a feast is meant to be enjoyed and because he suspects this might be the best meal he will get in quite a while. Kalzaam returns from the feast early and bids farewell to Forag.

Forag, before I stand before you and the others in the great ruby hall, let me thank you for your faith in me and assure that I will do everything in my power to succeed. 

May Tyr bless the courageous

After that Tyr fetches his belongings and makes himself presentable. He says a quick goodbye to the other Men of Tyr and leaves for the great ruby hall so that he arives a little early.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 5, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Rogno stoneheart(Jaiaxe)
> Another day in the smelting house has passed. "Rogno Stoneheart?" you hear from the outside someone shouts, you see a warrior.
> Beside him you see one of the clan elders, the warrior signals you to come. "you must come with us, It's urgent"You close the door and accompany them, after some time you reach the royal halls. You take a sit and someone brings you Ale
> "I'm sorry to interrupt you, but we have a problem" says the Elder.
> ...




“No, I’ll be there…” but deep inside... _i'm so confused... 2 weeks?... mines?... wounded?... I could I forgot… talking stones… _as he catches some stones from the pile, he asks “I’ve so much to learn with you, I’ll try once again, even if I can’t remember our last encounter… I’m listening to your chorus, and I know that you need me there, so I’ll take my steps from here so I can be prepared enough to help you…” as I softly drop the several small stones into a bag, he looks around looking for Greystone, chanting him a well known song “_The stone cries, the stone bleeds, the stone talks of "His" needs... the stone crawl from the mountain, the stone cries, and still crying, when she bleeds, no more words, no more breed._” Greystone walks to him licking his hand, “good boy, did you listen, we need to be prepared, I need your help, and I swear that I’ll protect you, and so Skadi and His stones, and Moradin and His hammer”. He place the leather barding in Greystone, he doesn’t like It much, but he knows it’s for the best!
Rogno packs his equipment, sharing it with Greystone, testing the leather barding, as well the right weight that each one can carry, so none of them is too heavier.
Before meeting, in an usual ritual, 5 stones in a circle and his hammer in the middle:
“...a stone for earth and Skadi, that in it allows us to walk on it, a stone for fire, that in it allow us to keep warm, a stone for water that in it allows us to survive, a stone for air, that in it allows us to breed, and a last stone for the path that we will follow, cause that in it allows us to dream… and at last but not least, a hammer for Moradin, keeper of all dwarves, protect us, as we protect the ones who follow your path… I claim for mother earth to share her powers with your humble servant”
I think I’m ready to go… Greystone, I’ll see if I can manage a place for you in the meeting, but if I can’t I want you to be peaceful and wait for me, ok? 
Rogno, closes the smelting house, walking with Greystone by a side, calm as a child, in the way, he goes to the stonecutting shop, saying a hello to his brother and a goodbye too, explaining him the whys and what’s of the unknown mission…

… the great ruby hall… Rogno heart beating increase as he approaches from the steps… 

*OOC:* Prepared spells (lv 1- Magic stone, calm animals. Lv 0- D.Magic, C.M.Wounds, Guidance, Read magic.)


----------



## Krug (Aug 5, 2005)

Smoking some mouldweed, Kragen muttered. "As long as it not be escorting Gnomes again. Endless 'WHAT IS THIS? CAN DWARVES REALLY DO THAT? CAN I SHOW YOU MY PET FERRET?' If not for Alisanos here I'd be sticking some bolts in their kisser," the dwarven bolter grumbles. "I'll be there, fer sure."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 5, 2005)

*Alisanos FTR*



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> Smoking some mouldweed, Kragen muttered. "As long as it not be escorting Gnomes again. Endless 'WHAT IS THIS? CAN DWARVES REALLY DO THAT? CAN I SHOW YOU MY PET FERRET?' If not for Alisanos here I'd be sticking some bolts in their kisser," the dwarven bolter grumbles. "I'll be there, fer sure."





Alisanos looks at Kragen, "And what is wrong with escorting gnomes?  I kind of like their questions.  They make me look brilliant.  Why would you want to shove Olaf down their throats?  What? Oh yes questions....hmmm I think I know one.  Uh....Why does there seem to be a lot of water seepage at the 125 meter mark in tunnel #12?  What?  Sorry I forgot what you called us over for.   RIGHT THEN!  To the Ruby Hall."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 5, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Forag, before I stand before you and the others in the great ruby hall, let me thank you for your faith in me and assure that I will do everything in my power to succeed.
> 
> May Tyr bless the courageous.




I bid you Farwell, May Tyr's courage will bloom inside you in desperate moments.
He hands you a tiny book, a small version of Tyr's code.
read it every morning, it will inspire you
Forag then departs and leaves you alone.

OOC: I'll wait for Skadrian to post and I'll continue to the Ruby hall


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 5, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Thimur Urnuham (Skadrian)
> Another messy day in the Underground herbs and mushroom cave
> , You harvested the herbs, butchered some "Screamers" and collected some unique bugs, you wonder what type of potions your master wants to prepare with this ingredients.
> "Bah, my son" he calls when he sees you, "I think I'm onto something, I hope Gubir (the other young apprentice) will come soon with the gems I ordered"
> ...




It would be my duty and honor to serve the prince and bring renown both to you and to my own breed, and not trying to be rude, but I got a little tired of the mushroom caves. I hope you can still go on with your discoveries, it would be a shame if they would have to stop now, but I think Gubir can be a great help for that.
Thimur goes to his rooms to prepare for meeting the prince and leaves for the great ruby hall after a good last dinner in honor of him leaving.
It is my honor to serve you sir.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 5, 2005)

*The Great Ruby Hall*

The Great Ruby hall, One of the most fascinate structures of the dwarves, This enormous tall Hall (33 ft. high – 11 meters) is supported with 100 stone pillars, Inside the pillars are a lot of Ruby veins which give this hall his name, long chimney like tunnels goes up from the ceiling up the mountain and outside to world, the sunshine comes from those tunnels and hit the ruby veins and gives the hall a red glowing. A lot of Ancient Stone statues of dwarf's warrior scattered around, This is the meeting place of your clan – Korkadur clan. On the most western corner of the hall there is the royal section of the great ruby hall and the entrance to the royal fort. Before the entrance you see the most respective statue of Moradin. Few royal guards that some of you know personally flank the massive wooden gate of the royal fort.
Few elders – among them you recognize Forag Stonebless the high priest of Tyr, Tarim The gem's guild master, Sela the high priest of Moradin, Even arcanerock the clan's wizard (Thimur's master) and others.
"Oh, they are here" someone of the elders say, "let's go inside"
They lead you over the royal bridge, you can see the far and deep lava streams of the mountain, the lead you into an impressive stone chamber, a Huge unfinished statue of Prince Gorash greybeard supports the dome like ceiling.
A huge wooden table sits in the middle of the chamber, a lot of chairs, kegs of fine ale scattered around and plates with fresh fruits are on the table.
"Please sit" someone asks the elders, "the chosen ones please come forward" says one of the prince's counselors, after he manage to achieve some quite from the eating and drinking elders he starts
"Greeting Elders, those are the ones who will venture into the whispering mines" the ones of you who hear this for the first time get chill – this hunted place was abandoned a few years ago
After – some say – the dwarves dug to much deep and released an ancient evil.
"We suspect that an elite group of goblinoids took resident over there, we must secure the place, recover ones and for all the holy altar of Moradin from there and seal the entrance to the deep mines with rocks and stones, This is your task my friends, we pray for Moradin to protect you" he then comes down to you and gives a small pouch to each of you. "Use it wisely, this potion will heal your wounds" – 2 cure light wounds to each of you -  "Any questions? , If not, Let's Drink"


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 5, 2005)

_wow, this hall truly is impressive, it stuns me everytime I see it_
It is a great honor that you put this task upon my, and our, shoulders. I could never have suspected that I would do something this important this early in my carreer, but I am more then ready and willing to do so


----------



## Krug (Aug 5, 2005)

"Well it sure beats gnome duty. Goblinoids huh? I'll be ready to stick me bolts in their backs! Hur hur Hur!" Kragen laughs, waving his crossbow around. "So can ya tell us more about this goblinoids? Who's da leader? How many of them? I hope they scream loudly when they die. And more importantly, *could I have more ale?*"


----------



## Timothy (Aug 5, 2005)

Kalzaam frowns visibly at Kragen. _That is no way to speak to your elders_, he thinks, but he refrains from saying anything to Kragen.

To the elder he says

I am glad that we have been chosen for this important task. We will liberate Moradin's Altar and reclaim the mines so they can be used again.

After that Kalzaam goes silent. He would like to ask about maps and more information, but this he does not think this is the right time to do it...


----------



## jkason (Aug 5, 2005)

*Kaen*

Kaen takes the potions and stores them in easy reach. If the royal family is doling out so many, it's likely they think he'll have need of them.

"Kragen's questions have merit," Kaen adds. "Any specifics you have about the goblinoids would be ... " he nearly says 'invaluable,' but as always, his bargaining tongue chokes on the word and he continues with something less ... expensive. "The more information we have, the better able we'll be to perform our mission. Specifics of number and weapons among the goblinoids, maps or other geographical information at your disposal. The smallest detail might prove the most valuable."


----------



## Krug (Aug 5, 2005)

Kragen looks over the other companions. "I be Kragen; boltsman! And you?" In particular he turns to Rogno.

_Could I use gray? Red is such a.. violent color. _


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 5, 2005)

I am Thimur, wizard to be, apprentice of the great elder Arcanerock, happy to be with you
_He sounds a bit rude, and looks terrible, but I think I can trust him_


----------



## Timothy (Aug 5, 2005)

While awaiting the answers that the elders have to Kaen's questions, Kalzaam turns to face the others in the group.

My name is Kalzaam Ironhand, my goal in life is to serve Tyr in battle. It was wise of you to ask for information. Only with enough information a good strategy can be thought out.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 6, 2005)

_I hope that they dont know that i’ve been there… it’s embarrassing to think in it, and even more to talk about it… I hope I can remember something that can be useful for our faiths…_ Rogno thinks while he drinks another ale, and look around for each member of the choosen…
My name is Rogno Stoneheart ….Smiling with a ruby color on his chicks and a kinda inocent stupid smile -you might wonder what your town smelter is doing among such good warriors… ieee… I think that mother earth has a design for us all. I know that I lack your fighting skill but I’ll do everything for help you… so we can full fill what the elders need us to do… nice to meet you folks… the best for us all…Rogno raise his ale and drinks blessing everyone!! _Skadi protect us while we’ll be on your cradle…_ 

Rogno waits for information, while he looses counting the drunken ales…


----------



## Krug (Aug 6, 2005)

Turning to Timur, Kregan says, "A wizard huh? Like.. you do...", waving his fingers around in the air, "zeezaabeebaabohbee *KABOOM!* stuff? HUH? HUR HUR HUR *SNORT* HUR HUR HUR!" He laughs, as a bit of snot rolls down his nose and he sucks it back in. 

After Rogno says his piece, Kragen nods solemnly. "Mother earth? I always thought it was Father Mountain." Women always made Kragen uncomfortable, especially when their noses wrinkled at his smell. He scratched himself as they spoke, but he was eager to set off soon. "Aff-terr anarder drinkkie *HIC*," he said.


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 6, 2005)

I am a wizard indeed, but not just an evocer, or a treacherous illusionist, I am the greatest of all, I am a transmuter, making fellow dwarfs stronger then they already are

_I hope sending Krag down with us will not prove a mistake, although the elders have never let us down. The others in the party sure look trustworthy, although I never thought about the stone around having a soul of his own._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 6, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> "Well it sure beats gnome duty. Goblinoids huh? I'll be ready to stick me bolts in their backs! Hur hur Hur!" Kragen laughs, waving his crossbow around. "So can ya tell us more about this goblinoids? Who's da leader? How many of them? I hope they scream loudly when they die. And more importantly, *could I have more ale?*"





Yeah, It's sure beat gnome duty, says one of the elder, I was a warrior myself
About more information.... hmmm... Hey counselor, come over here


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 6, 2005)

The prince's counselor arrives with a mug of ale in his hand, "come sit with me",  he tell you and walks to the chairs.
"5 years ago, those mines used to be a main source of silver, but then when our friends dug deeper into mother earth they found emeralds also and other things  .... _He gets chill_.
We suspect that underground creatures dug in this place before us and the cave that we entered was some kind of cemetery area
All of our friends died and only two survived, they ran like all the demons in the abyss were after them. They said that death himself butcherd their friends.
One of them died last year and the other one left Gorgamdur.
We decided to put portcullis to ensure that no one will enter those mines again, there is a lever on the wall and a hidden lever on the other side
We suspect that the map of the upper levels are somewhere in those mines, but I don't think that someone ever mapped the deep levels, we know that there is wooden elevators and cart rails in there." He then waves his hand to Captain Tagor.
One of the elders approach, you identify him as Captain Tagor Goblinsmiter, a retired warrior that now works only from his office.
And is in charge of all the patrols, shifts, and defenses of Prince's Gorash army.
"One of the groups I sent to patrol the hills found out a week ago Goblin's foot prints, they followed the prints, they lead into those mines, they came back to me terrified and stuned. After a couple of days I sent another patrol but they spotted nothing on the snow, but they spotted garbage on the ground near the entrance".
The counselor continues from here, "We suspect goblinoids occupying the upper levels and I don't want to think what below,
Now – Kaen your job is to find those maps and any information that can help us, Kalzaam and Rogno– You must recover the altar and the holy equipment, you must find the two magically candlesticks , Alisanos and Kragen you need to protect the group and Thimur – we can use your profession as stoneworker to seal the deep mines with the help of the others."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 6, 2005)

OOC: If someone can open a new message in the character's page and post all the Party equipment over there, he will be responsible to edit it every time, OK ?

two dwarfs enter the chamber with sacks
"Huh, here they are"
 says the elder that controls all the mines of Kurkador's clan
He signals them to come. "Listen, you will need this equipment"
The dwarfs put the sacks on the ground
"there are 2 sacks in here, 3 hemp ropes, 1 chain, 2 crowbars, grappling hook, 3 miner's pick and 1 shovel. It will help you in there, we don't know what's the elevator's and Bronze ladders condition. The other stuff is for sealing the Entrance when you return from the deep mines.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 6, 2005)

*On behalf of Ranger Rick*

Alisanos interduce himself to the others..
And goes to the ale and fruit area.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 6, 2005)

That means that the first mission is to recover the maps, so it can help us to discover the altar and the magical candlesticks, so we can all get out of there and close once for all the mines! huun... sounds interesting... Rogno scratches his head confused… _What was i doing in those mines?_... errr... can someone explain us the meaning of magical candlesticks? if we recover it, can it be useful for something? can Khalzam use those magical items?


----------



## Krug (Aug 6, 2005)

"Protect the group? Sounds easy enough. And goblins to slay huh? I'll stick me bolts in their heads and we'll be getting the maps or whatever we need to get in a hurry! HURHURHUR!" says Kregan, his armor, composed of bits and pieces of other pieces of armor crudely smelted and woven together,  clinking.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 6, 2005)

Jaiaxe said:
			
		

> errr... can someone explain us the meaning of magical candlesticks? if we recover it, can it be useful for something? can Khalzam use those magical items?




Sela the high priest of Moradin turns to you "This everburning magical candle sticks brought light when the dwarfs in the mines prayed in the morning to a good day in work, you must recover them and bring them to the temple"
The Elder the controls the mines gives you the location of the mines although those of you who patrols outside like Kragen knows the area.
"Tonight we drink" Says the Prince's counselar "Tomorrow you leave"  he raises the mug in the air "To the Prince!!"
Everyone raises there mugs, and a few bards starts to sing and bit the drums


----------



## Timothy (Aug 6, 2005)

Satisfied with the questions his new partymembers have asked, Kalzaam raises his mug.

To the Prince, may Tyr protect him and to Moradin, may is altar shine once more!

Kalzaam seems a bit more Joly for the first time in the great hall and after some more ales he starts to loosen up (sp).

Our adventure reminds me of a story I once heard when I was younger, who wants it heard, so that we may learn from it for the days to come

OOC: I'm not quite sure how I want to play Kalzaam. When i visualize him, I see an experienced warrior, who has seen a lot, but I constantly have to remind me I'm still at zero level.

I'll experiment a bit with roleplaying him until I like him. Maybe (just very maybe) I'll change his background a bit to suit my needs, if that's ok.


----------



## Krug (Aug 7, 2005)

"Aye! More drink! M-more drinkie! To the deaf of a thousand goblins and To... to candles! I mean sticks!" shouts Kregan, quaffing down his ale in one mighty gulp, as foam and beer drip down his scraggly beard.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 7, 2005)

Ic... I dont want to be zee pain in tha hess... but when do we leave?... i think its time to me to face mother earth again, deep inside in my dreams... Rogno is already drunk, the quality of the ale, and the sum of alchool are making things a little bit fuzzy for him_... i already loose my conscience once... one year ago... i wont let no one down..._ Rogno slowly stand up... for all of you, it had been a pleasure to party along with you, and an honor to be in the Ruby Hall... he raise his mug and drink in honour of all, the ale swifts easy trough his throat and in a quick move, he brakes the mug against the table, with a smile of honor and strength...


----------



## jkason (Aug 7, 2005)

Kaen takes it all in. He lifts his mug for all the toasts, but despite what seem lots of hearty gulps, actually nurses his drink most of the night, collecting abandoned mugs to make it look like he's keeping up. He sings along and otherwise seems to carouse, but he never quite relinquishes control and actually gets drunk.

"We leave in the morning, Rogno" he assures his confused companion. "So drink up, for I suspect the next few days will be sober, indeed."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 7, 2005)

*On behalf of Ranger Rick*

Alisanos Drinks alot
"Yeah for the Prince"
He takes another ale and clear the mug in one shot
"I cant wait to put my axe blade on those Goblins"

If anyone wants to buy other things, now that you know that you travel to the mines - be my guest.

OOC: Timothy about Kalzaam RP , I answered you in the OOC thread
I'll wait for Skadrian to post something if he wants and then I'll switch to day after the party.


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 7, 2005)

Thimur stands at the side, quietly watching the others get drunk, having just a couple of ales.
I will get home now too, I want to be clear in the head when we delve into the mines tomorrow


----------



## Timothy (Aug 8, 2005)

After having a bit more to drink then is good for him, Kalzaam stands up and stumbles to his chambers for a bit of sleep before the adventure.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 8, 2005)

Alisanos looks around and sees everyone has gone off to bed, His bushy beard still very wet with foam and ale.  He decidses he should go as well.  Slurping up his beard as he walked.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 8, 2005)

*The Whispering mines - Date 17/1/6500 (dwarf counting)*

It's cold outthere, Alisanos you see your friends From "The bolts" close the gate after you, waving you goodbye and post themselves behind the arrowslits again. It's very windy but there is no Snow, (Ranged weapons -5 to roll).

You walk in the rocky, snow covered road, Huge boulders flank the road along the way, the road zig zag all the way along cliffs to the hills. In the far north you can see the Rocky hills and the Fir trees, After it you can see the marsh and the plains .
You walk about an hour on this Road, The hills are still very far. you travel until you reach 
a small junction, there is a Large rock beside it, a dwarven script on the Rock says "To the whispering mines - right", a narrow staired snow path lead down to a gorge, beside it there is a small metal rail for carts, the clan used to bring up the silver up here and load it on wagons. now the metal is rusted and the staired path is quite slippery but you manage to pass it saftly. after another hour you reach a tiny rocky space surronded from the south and the east with tall cliffs, the gorge from where you came in the west and In the north side you can see the same view of the hills and very steep snow slope. to the east (Infront of you) you can see the mine entrance.

there is still a large pile of rock outside, two rusted carts lay upside down near the entrance.
The place look abandoned, there is no sound beside the loud storng whisteling wind.
You can see the entrance, and a few ft. ( Or meters) inside you see portcullis.


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> It's cold outthere, Alisanos you see your friends From "The bolts" close the gate after you, waving you goodbye and post themselves behind the arrowslits again. It's very windy but there is no Snow, (Ranged weapons -5 to roll).
> 
> You walk in the rocky, snow covered road, Huge boulders flank the road along the way, the road zig zag all the way along cliffs to the hills. In the far north you can see the Rocky hills and the Fir trees, After it you can see the marsh and the plains .
> You walk about an hour on this Road, The hills are still very far. you travel until you reach
> ...




"Well, then," Kaen says, all business. He ties off the pony and moves toward the entrance to the mine. "I suppose the first thing is to see if the previous owners--or the new goblins--left us any nasty surprises."

Kaen rubs his hands together, rolls his shoulders, then carefully begins to examine the entrance leading up to and including the portcullis.

_[OOC: *Search* for traps. I'm assuming a mine constitutes "searching with stone," so the Search check is +6 for Kaen.]_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 8, 2005)

"What are you doing?" Oh searching?  Mind if I join you?" 

ooc: search +2


----------



## Timothy (Aug 8, 2005)

Kalzaam attaches his shield to his right arm and draws his Waraxe, ready for anything that might threaten Kaen, the rest of tha party, or himself.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 8, 2005)

_What am I doing here… I really don’t remember anything… can the elder be wrong? I think I wont remember until I enter… or at least I try…_ Greystone heel boy! It’s OK to come… i need you and they need you… Rogno talks softly with his wolf, showing a great affection to the animal. We’ll watch your back. Greystone can scent more than anyone in this room, if something comes from behind… Greystone will detect it! You can trust on me! What about Bill? Does he come with us? Or will he stay here? I can try to calm him… what do you say?



OOC: Handle Animal +11 “Heel” (DC 15), Handle Animal “Bill” +7 whatever is the option choosen.


----------



## Krug (Aug 9, 2005)

Kregan, his head still hurting from the previous night's festivities, arms his crossbow. "We'll get rid of those gobbos in no time. Hur hur hur *SNORT* now hurry up I'm cold." he says.


----------



## jkason (Aug 9, 2005)

Jaiaxe said:
			
		

> _What am I doing here… I really don’t remember anything… can the elder be wrong? I think I wont remember until I enter… or at least I try…_ Greystone heel boy! It’s OK to come… i need you and they need you… Rogno talks softly with his wolf, showing a great affection to the animal. We’ll watch your back. Greystone can scent more than anyone in this room, if something comes from behind… Greystone will detect it! You can trust on me! What about Bill? Does he come with us? Or will he stay here? I can try to calm him… what do you say?
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: Handle Animal +11 “Heel” (DC 15), Handle Animal “Bill” +7 whatever is the option choosen.




"The elders mentioned elevators, so I've every intention of using Bill to help haul out gear as long as possible," Kaen calls back to Rogno, pausing in his search for a moment. "I just want to make sure the entrance is safe before bringing him along. He's not exactly light-footed."

Kaen smiles reassuringly at the nervous druid, then resumes his search for traps.


----------



## Krug (Aug 9, 2005)

"Lets hurry up! The quicker we get back, the faster we can get drunk again!" Those who listen closely can hear Kragen occasionally whispering to himself. "Do not shoot the pig... do not shoot the pig..."


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 9, 2005)

Found something yet?_It sure is cold down here, luckily my robes are warm enough, but I dont hope it will get much worse deeper down_


----------



## Timothy (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm sure will be able to follow us, sturdy as he is. I can see Tyr has given him courage, so let him come, let him come.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 9, 2005)

"Aye! Let him come, and if you are cold, than dream of some barmaid serving wenches.  Theat should warm the cockles of your heart."


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok Kaen... Keep searching so we can go trough safelly... i'll prepare Bill! 

Meanwhile, Rogno looks for the last time to the hills before the finally entrance in the mines... surrounded by stone he smiles and feels like home


----------



## Krug (Aug 10, 2005)

"Serving wenches? Kragen is only concerned with the brew they are serving! You can have the barmaids and I'll just have your beer!  The beer be warming my stone heart! And other parts too! HUR HUR HUR!"  exclaims Kragen, licking his lips.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 10, 2005)

*Entrance*

While Kaen and Alisanos approach the entrance of the cave, focusing on the surronding and searching for traps, Kalzaam and Kregan prepare themselves for whatever may happen,
meanwhile Thurim just stands and watch Rogno speaks to his wolf Greystone and Bill the pony.

[sblock]
Skill check:
Kaen search      - 13 
Alisanos search  - 6
Kaen spot         - 5
Alisanos spot     - 5
Kalzaam spot     - 18
Thurim spot       - 18
Rogno spot        - 14
Kregan spot       - 15
Greystone spot   - 9
Rogno Handle Bill - 24
Rogno "Heel" Greystone - 28

Greystone is unsuccesfull with his scent ability, because the wind blows from the gorge you came in the west to the slope in the north and a little bit into the cave.
and NOT from the cave outside.
[/sblock]

Alisanos, Kaen  You find nothing except rubble when you scan the opening and roll the upsided carts. meanwhile in the back you barly hear Rogno becauseof the wind. he is speaking and petting Bill on the neck and prepares him to enter the mine.
Rogno you speaks to Bill and he calms, Greystone heels beside you and smells the pony.

Suddenly you (Kalzaam, Thurim, Kragen) spot the shine of a metal
from inside the cave, you see arrows and they point towerd your friends.
You spot 2 goblins, but they are behind the portcullis. you notice that Alisanos and Kaen are not aware of them. Rogno for his luck is behind you.

Round 1 - Write me your actions
Init: [sblock]
Thurim
2 Goblins
Kragen
Kalzaam
Alisanos (Flatfooted)
Rogno (Flatfooted)
Greystone (Flatfooted)
Kaen (Flatfooted)
[/sblock]


----------



## Timothy (Aug 10, 2005)

If they hav e not allready been alerted to what's going on, Kalzaam yells Gobbo's in sight to Alisanos, Rogno and Kaen. After that he charges towards the portcullis and attacks the goblins. (+6 if charge is succesful).

For Tyr, may his courage blow you AWAY

and when he yell away, he let's his Waraxe crach on the skull of the first gobbo.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 10, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> If they hav e not allready been alerted to what's going on, Kalzaam yells Gobbo's in sight to Alisanos, Rogno and Kaen. After that he charges towards the portcullis and attacks the goblins. (+6 if charge is succesful).
> 
> For Tyr, may his courage blow you AWAY
> 
> and when he yell away, he let's his Waraxe crach on the skull of the first gobbo.




Timothy - I upload a nap so check it, you'll see that they behind the lowered portcullis
so if you wanna change the charge action you can do it


----------



## Timothy (Aug 10, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Timothy - I upload a nap so check it, you'll see that they behind the lowered portcullis
> so if you wanna change the charge action you can do it




I checked the map, but I thought I could attack through the portcullis (with them having cover offcourse).

If this is not correct, I'll change the action to moving out of sight and change to my X bow.


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 10, 2005)

GOBLINS!!
Thurim loads his crossbow, shoots at the goblins (ranged +2, 1d8 dmg) and 5 foot steps behind the rock.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 10, 2005)

Alisanos steps behind the left corner he is next to.  (He holds his initative so he can go first the next round.  Not having a reach weapon, he pulls out his trident.  Is there space in the door that I can shove my trident through?)


----------



## jkason (Aug 10, 2005)

*Kaen, round 1*

Kaen swears under his breath as Kalzaam yells a warning. "Busy checking for traps and I go and miss the bloody gobs," he berates himself. 

No time to dwell on mistakes, though. Kaen grabs the short bow slung on his shoulder, snatches and nocks an arrow, then moves to get a line to his targets, praying his aim is better than his observational skills have proved so far today.

_[OOC: If I'm reading the map right, Kaen can't get a line of sight to shoot at the gobs from where he is (luckily that means they can't get a shot at him during the round where he's flatfooted, so I'm not going to complain). Since drawing his weapon counts as a move action, he'll have to take a double move this round to be able to attack next round. I'm thinking shifting to between where Kalzaam and Kragen are should give him a decent line of sight to take a shot. Whether he can shoot this round or next, the base stats are:

Attack: +3
Damage: 1d6, x3 crit, range 60']_


----------



## Krug (Aug 10, 2005)

If Kregan has line of sight:
*"GOBBOS! GOBBOS!"* yells Kragen excitedly, firing his ready crossbow at the closest one. He'll reload his crossbow to prepare to fire again. *"Get them before they run off!!"*

_Attack: +7 (Point Blank) Damage: 1d8, 19-20/x2crit, range 80'_

If not:
Kregan alerts Alisanos by poking him and tries to taunt the goblins, to make sure they don't run off, and maybe even incite them to open the portocullis. *"Lookie... gobbos. Boy are they ugly, like the month-old droppings of a mountain goat. Goblins are so dumb, they wouldn't know if they're drinking their own piss! Oh I forget that's their diet!"*


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 11, 2005)

Rogno kneels down taking a stone from Greystone package... I'm gonna need you my friend - talking to the stone - ... but you – Pointing to the wolf - need to stay here taking care of Bill, did you understand? defend him, ok? Bill is our friend, and i'll defend you! - Rogno makes a sarcastic smile while e looks to the entrance... _Aim, and shoot, as soon as Kaen and Kragen give me an attack line to the entrance… _

OCC: Draw a stone in my move action, Talk to the stone in a free action, Handle Animal +11 to wolf “defend” Bill (DC 20) in my standard action.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 11, 2005)

*round 1*

"The Dwur are coming, Stick those arrows in their skulls"  
Those of you who know goblin understand them.
[sblock]
Actions:
Thurim - attack 18+2-4 (friends in line of fire)=16 HIT , Dmg 1 hp
4 Goblins - Attack - 5 MISS ; 15 - MISS ; 15 - HIT ; 14 - MISS
Kragen - Attack - 16+7-4 = 19 HIT Dmg 3 hp
Kalzaam - Move and draws X bow
Alisanos - Move and measure distance
Rogno - Handle animal 26 SUCCESS
Kaen - attack 8 with shortbow MISS ;  BTW you are behind cover so your AC is 14- 10(Flat)+4 (cover)
[/sblock]

Thurim (Or Thimur?) reacts quickly and tries to fire a bolt, the bolt whistles near Kalzaam's ear and into the Goblin's chest, he then moves behind the rock. The goblins kneel down and 2 others stands behind them.
They fire 2 arrows on Alisanos but miss, 1 Arrow On Kaen right into his leg (Dmg 5 hp)
and the last one bounce from Kalzaam's armor.
Kragen then curses them and fires a bolt, the bolt flies into the goblin's stomach, Kalzaam them moves to take cover and draws his crossbow.
Alisanos moves quickly out of sight, you measure the distance of the goblins from the portcullis and you think that your trident can reach them.
Rogno in the meanwhile calms the pony and gives orders to his wolf
Kaen with an arrow in his leg tries to fire through the small gap from where those goblins fired him, but the pain is above all, you release your bolt into the mountain's rock.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 11, 2005)

Seeing Kaen take a bolt and hearing the *ploink* on his own armour, Kalzaam is determined to finish of those gobbos before anything can really go wrong. He quickly looks around to see if the others are still doing okay and fires at those nasty gobbos.


OOC: Kalzaam aims from behind his cover (if possible) and fires at the gobbo that he saw take a bolt into his stomach before he moved for cover.

As a free action he'll look around at the others, checking if they are still okay.


----------



## jkason (Aug 11, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> "The Dwur are coming, Stick those arrows in their skulls"
> Those of you who know goblin understand them.
> [sblock]
> Actions:
> ...




Kaen screams in both pain and frustration, then dives to the side. He drops his shortbow, reaching into his cloak for one of his curative potions. He's fairly certain another hit like the last would do him in, so he leaves combat to the heartier dwarves while he breaks the seal and chugs the potion.

_[OOC: 5' step toward the bottom of the map, to fuller or complete cover. Free action to drop the bow, then double move actions to both retrieve a potion of Cure Light Wounds and then drink it.]_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 11, 2005)

As soon as the goblins let off another round of arrows Alisanos will to charge in and use the trident.  

OOC: I assume that is round 3?


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 11, 2005)

_Make me proud Greystone!..._ _Here's a stone for the first that come from that entrance..._


OCC: Ready action if any goblin gets out, i'll throw the stone in his brain... Range attack +3 for 1d4+1 crit x2, range 15'. But i stil want (if possible) to maintain my cover.


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes! I hit him, that must have hurt!

ooc: lets try again: reload xbow, 5foot step from behind the rock and shoot the same goblin again.


----------



## Krug (Aug 11, 2005)

*"MUAH HAHA! TAKE THAT IN THE STOMACH UH YOU DONKEY DROPPINGS!"* Kragen laughs. He rearms his crossbow, takes a 5' step to put himself behind the wall and fires again at any goblin that's exposed or the goblin he previously wounded. 

_Attack: +7 (Point Blank) Damage: 1d8, 19-20/x2crit, range 80'_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 12, 2005)

*round 2*

Actions:
[sblock]
Thurim - Attack range - 12 Miss
Goblins - Attack range - 21 Hit Thurim ; 5,17,5 miss Kragen.
Kragen - Range - 11 Miss
Kalzaam - Attack range - 16 , 7 dmg , goblin dies
Alisanos - ready action, charge.
Rogno - ready action, no one comes outside.
Kaen - Drinks potion, 3hp.
Alisanos spot trap : 11 FAIL
[/sblock]

Thurim load another bolt and fire it to the goblin he hit, but the luck left him, the bolt bounce from the portcullis to the ground, the goblin screams "DIE DWUR" and realease an arrow towerds Thurim ... that is the first time you hit by a an arrow, it scratch your arm. (Dmg 1 hp),  the other wounded goblin fires an arrow on Kragen but miss, the other two release their bolts on Kragen too but Kragen manage to dodge both of them. Kragen then moves to take a cover, you fire a bolt but you miss.
Kalzaam moves opposite of Kragen, peaks around the corner and realese his bolt, the bolt enters the goblin's previous wound in the stomach, he grasps his belly and falls to the ground. (7 Dmg to the goblim), Kalzaam then check his friends to see if their all right, Thurim got a scratch and Kaen laying beside the cliff, holding his leg.
mean while Alisanos draws his trident and peaks around, waiting to the volly of arrows to stop to charge in (ready action), Rogno still waits in the back, you see Kaen crawls on the ground, takes the arrow from his leg in painfull scream and drinks a potion. (Heal 3 hp)
Alisanos then shouts a battlecry and charge in, the shouts quickly turns into "Help" scream, the floor under his feets faids away and he falls to a 6ft. (2 meters) Pit in the ground.
(Dmg - 3 hp)

OOC: It's OK friends, I'm adding the +1 bonus you have vs. Goblins, I remmember it


----------



## Krug (Aug 12, 2005)

As Kragen dodges the bolts, he guffaws. *"MISSED! MISSED! HAR HAR MISSED AGAIN! ME BLIND GRANDNANA COULD SHOOT BETTER THAN YOU, EVEN AS SHE'S MAKING ROCK STEW!"* As his bolt misses as well he grinds his teeth. *"PAH I'll gET YER NEXT SHOT!"*

Kragen keeps a straight face as the charging Ali runs forward and drops into the pit. "Owh. That's gonna hurt!" As Kragen takes cover he loads up another bolt and fires at the nearest exposed goblin, he shouts "ALI! WE'LL SAVE YA! JUST AS SOON AS WE SLAY THESE DONKEY DROPPINGS!" Kregan scans the corridor, looking for any other means of entry.

_Attack: +8 (Point Blank) Damage: 1d8, 19-20/x2crit, range 80', from behind cover
Just remembered the additonal +1 to Gobs as well. How much cover do the Gobs have?_


----------



## jkason (Aug 12, 2005)

*Kaen, round 3*

Kaen takes a deep breath and tosses the potion vial aside as his blood clots and the wound shrinks. _Still hurts like a son of a troll, but it'll have to do_ he thinks. _If we can't finish these buggers off, the leg won't be sore much longer, anyway._

Kaen picks up his bow again and notches another arrow. Gritting his teeth, he steps out and takes another shot.

_[OOC: Move action to pick up the bow, 5' move back to a firing position, then launch another arrow at the closest living gobbo. EDIT: I also forgot to add in the vs. goblins bonus before (sorry. Not used to playing dwarves). Attack with the bow is +4, not +3. ]_


----------



## Timothy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Kalzaam, round 3*

_AH, a hit, that's one gobbo down the drain_

Kalzaam will quickly fire another shot at one of the gobbos.
As he sees Alisanos go down the pit, he yells Hang on there, we'll finish them off! You sure have Tyr's courage _Unfortunatly not Tyr's wisdom though_

OOC: Shoot again, from behind cover if possible.


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 13, 2005)

Ahh, that hurts! I will avenge me!

ooc: reload xbow, shoot at the goblin that shot him and step behind the rock


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 14, 2005)

*Ping*

*PING*
Jaiaxe , Ranger rick ?!?! are you here
Just wanted to let ya know folks that if someone is not posting for 2-3 days
I'll post a meassge instead of him. because if we are in a middle of a battle
I want to run it quickly and not wait too much.
Please, if you want to answer do not answer here. use the OOC thread.
Thanks.
new Post will come tommorow.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 15, 2005)

Why are they taking so long... yer getting unresty me little stone, your time will come soon.

OCC: Ready action same as the previous round, i'll throw the stone... Range attack +3 for 1d4+1 crit x2, range 15'. Stil maintaining my cover.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 15, 2005)

*On behalf of Ranger Rick*

Alisanos Shrugs in Anger
You foolish gobbos, you will see what is to trap me !!
He post his trident on the pit's wall and starts to climb


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 15, 2005)

*Round 3*

Har, Har , Har you hear the snort like laugh of the Goblins when Alisanos crush into the pit trap.

[sblock]
Actions:
Thurim - Range attack - 20 HIT Dmg 6hp
2 Goblins - 12 on kragen Miss ; 8 on Kalzaam Miss
Kragen - Range attack - 20 HIT Dmg 7hp
Kalzaam - Range attack - 8 Miss
Alisanos - Climb 15+2=17 Success
Rogno - Ready action - No one comes outside
Greystone - Guarding the pony.
Kaen - Range attack - 19 HIT Dmg 3hp

* Ranger Rick - Adjust Alisanos armor check penalty to the skills, please
[/sblock]

Looking on the scratch that the crude rusted goblin's arrow did to him, Thurim gets anger, he points and shots, BINGO - The arrow flies into one of the goblins neck, the goblin chokes, blood drip from his mouth and he falls. The other two holds still, the one who kneels fire on Kragen but the arrow breaks when he strikes the mine's wall, the goblin who stands fire on Kalzaam, the arrow bounce from Kalzaam's armor to the ground.
Kragen's turns to return fire, you point and shot - "HAAAArr...." is what you get in response, the Goblin that stands holds his chest and the bolt and falls on his back lifeless. Kalzaam points his bolt on the remaining goblin but the bolt bounce from the portcullis.
Meanwhile you can see that Alisanos is climbing the pit, it's quite difficult with his armor but he manage to climb. 
Rogno keeps waiting and protecting Bill, Kaen steps into the line of fire and tries to revenge, his arrow strikes the goblin's knee. The goblin looks heavily wounded.


----------



## jkason (Aug 15, 2005)

*Kaen, round 4*

_About bloody time_ he thinks at the satisfying sight of his arrow sinking into the Goblin's knee. _Now let's finish the job_. Kaen pulls another arrow and shoots again.


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 15, 2005)

I didnt come here to plainly shoot goblins, but it sure feels good to do so!

ooc:reload, step from behind the rock and shoot the last goblin.
His name is Thimur, not thurim btw


----------



## Krug (Aug 15, 2005)

*"HAR HAR HAR! GOT YOU!"* says Kragen, as his bolt slays one of the gobs, his first kill. *"Now gobbo you better start praying to your goblin gods!"* says Kragen confidently as he reloads and shoots at the lone goblin still standing, if it isn't dead already. If not, Kragen will keep his crossbow loaded and cover Ali. He will try to see if there's a way to raise the portocullis.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 15, 2005)

OOC: Sorry, I thought I had said something about me being gone for the weekend.

After climbing out, Alisanos, moves forward to try to 'spear' the remaining goblin.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 15, 2005)

I guess it is not yer lucky day me little stone... seems like those gobbos don't want to be yer friends! Better that way, they are not worthy of you... thinks Rogno to himself while grabing the stone firmly.

 OCC: Ready action waiting for a gobbo to appear. Range attack +3 for 1d4+1 crit x2, range 15'.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 17, 2005)

*On behalf of Timothy*

Kalzaam will fire again


* It's OK Timothy


----------



## Timothy (Aug 17, 2005)

What, were you waiting for me.

I'm really sorry, I thought I allready posted. Sorry, sorry, sorry.

(I'll fire again yes)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 17, 2005)

*Round 4*

Actions:
[sblock]
Thimur - Range attack - 11 Miss
wounded Goblin - Flee.
[/sblock]

Ouch, the goblin pulls the arrow from his knee with a sceram and flee into the darkness.
And then there is silence. those who are outside can pass the pit from the side.
Alisanos - you can see a wooden door on the left wall not far from the portcullis.
on the wall near you there is a broken lever, you can see another lever on the far side but it's behind your reach. those goblins must have broke the lever on this side.
3 dead goblins lies behind the portcullis.

XP - 65 to each of you


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 17, 2005)

OOC: How many feet away is it?  Using my trident and rope and other misc. material we might be able to reach it.

Seeing the goblin run away, "I guess our presence is known."


----------



## Krug (Aug 17, 2005)

*"DAMN IT HE GOT AWAY! THE CUR!"* Kregan says. *"We had best be prepared. He will warn the rest!"* He goes carefully towards the pit and aims his crossbow, but it is probably too late to shoot at the goblin now. He curses and swears, and lets someone else try to fix the lever. He spits at the ground and the goblins, but stands on tiptoes to see if they might have any good loot.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 17, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: How many feet away is it?  Using my trident and rope and other misc. material we might be able to reach it.
> 
> Seeing the goblin run away, "I guess our presence is known."




[sblock]
Use rope + Str (The lever is rusted and quite jammed) = 14 Success
[/sblock]

You tie a rope to your trident, you manage to put it on the lever and with some power you succeed to lower the lever, you hear a loud mechanical metal wheels turn above you in the ceiling and then it stops, the portcullis raised only half way up and right now they are stuck.
You'll have to crawl beneath them.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 17, 2005)

Kalzaam will go to the portal and waith there for the others to pass underneath.

Kragen, can you stand on this side untill we are all through? You are the best bolter we have!

If Kragen agrees Kalzaam, will crawl underneath the portcullis with his shield attached and his axe in his hand.


----------



## Krug (Aug 17, 2005)

Kragen is surprised by Kalzaam's praise. *"Aye... that I will! Get crawling!"* Kragen covers the rest, standing right next to the portocullis, looking inflated from the words of praise. Normally, most dwarves would just insult and ridicule him. Inside, he grinned. _Aye! One day I'll be the best bolter there is!_ His hands moved over his crossbow as an aristocrat might pat a favourite pedigree cat.


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 18, 2005)

A pity he got away, lets go after him.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks like you'll have to leave Bill here, he can't crawl under the portcullis

The corridor continues further on into the darkness, you see a rotted door on the left, the door is closed, you can see a few meters away a small turn and then you hear it ….
Some kind of a roar and then a howl, it's not a snow wolf, it's much deeper and vicious voice… No it can be .. or maybe? 
A Worg !!! you can't see the creature but you can hear him quite good, it's around the corner ….
Rogno - you can sense that Greystone the wolf feels uneasy


Kragen,Kalzaam,Rogno and Kaen - Highlight text
but something is strange ... where is the foul smell of this creature.
and something about the voice... you can't say what it is

Thurim and Alisanos- Highlight text
You heared a lot of this vicious evil creatures, they sure can tear a lonley dwarf to pieces.
and this creature is heading your way !!!

*You can recover from the goblins: 13 arrows (there are no bolts), 3 short bows, 3 old leather armor, 14 CP, 2 GP


----------



## Krug (Aug 18, 2005)

Kregan crawls under the portoculllis after the rest, still clinging to his crossbow. He says to Bill, *"We'll come to get you pig. Don't run off!"*

_PS: Did the gobbo's body have anything? Kregan will recover any crossbow bolts that missed if possible._

When they reach the corner and feel something approaching, Kregan says to the others, *"We've got company folks. Looks like yet another fight!"* Kregan stops where he is and starts aiming his crossbow at the spot where the Worg will make its turn. _There's something wrong here, but I don't know what. Wait... there's no smell... or maybe it's my odor and I can't smell it? Hmm.._


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 18, 2005)

ooc: Thimur reloads his xbow and readies an action to shoot when he sees the worg


----------



## Timothy (Aug 18, 2005)

_An attack, allready? why didn't they come to the aid of the others, or have they just arrived?_

Kalzaam looks around to check the situation, both the door and the turn in the hallway present threats. We should be careful, maybe we could get caught between Hammer and Anvil.

Stopping just short of the door, Kalzaam mentions everybody to be ready and to stay behind him for now.

After everybody is ready, he bellows a challenge.

WOLF, mighty enemy of Tyr, come forward let us fight like the gods once did.

If the wof comes forward, Kalzaam will ready an action to strike as soon as the Worg is within Axe's reach. He will be wary of the door in front of him though.

OOC: Sorry I'm making a lot of noise, but we didn't really have the element of surprise anymore anyway...


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 18, 2005)

Rogno also crawls under the portoculis after gently speak to his wolf "You my friend will have to stay here and protect Bill, I'll be back for you"
After crossing the portoculis Rogno stops, surprised by the presence of the worg and stops grabing a stone and waiting for a clear shot on the vicious creature.


OCC: Handle Animal +11 to wolf “defend” Bill (DC 20)
OCC: Ready action, when the worg comes to firing distance. Range Attack +3 for 1d4+1 crit x2, range 15'.


----------



## jkason (Aug 18, 2005)

"All right,"  Kaen says, head reeling. "There's something ... off about that Worg call, but better safe than sorry. If you boys will be kind enough to cover the corner, I'm going to check the door. Hopefully this turns out better than my last look-see for traps. Meanwhile, assuming we survive the next few minutes, we're going to need to decide how to split up that gear on Bill, or if we're just leaving it behind." 

Having something to focus on, Kaen turns his attention to the door, looking to see if it's safe to open should they need it to escape.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 18, 2005)

Alisanos readies his trident and checks for his healing potion.  He figures he can wait and see if these vile creatures can bleed him. "He whispers, vile creatures are coming get ready to stand your ground."

OOC: I assume if we all tried our combined strength to lift the gate, we could not raise it up high enough to include Bill with us?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 18, 2005)

[sblock]
Rogno - Handle animal - 21 Success
Alisanos - About the portcullis, They are jammed, you assume that even an Ogre will fail
Kaen - Search - 21
Kragen and Thimur stands behind. Rogno stands beside the door and keeps an eye on Kaen
and Kalzaam and Alisanos stand infront
[/sblock]

While Kragen and Thimur aims their crossbows from behind to the turn in the corridor
Kalzaam switches to his axe and Alisanos readies his trident to the big bad wolf.
Kaen kneels near the door - the door is closed but not locked, the knob is broken and the key hole is filled with dust, you realize that the last time someone used it was quite a few years.
you hear nothing from the room behind the door, but it's difficult to hear something while the loud roars of the worg are coming from the corridor. A terrible smell comes from behind the door.
As for the creature - he is not coming ...yet


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2005)

*"Hurry up and check that door!"* says Kregan, still aiming at the turn, sweating nervously.


----------



## jkason (Aug 19, 2005)

"Here's the problem," Kaen announces, pulling his mace. "I hear a worg from that direction," he says, pointing toward the side corridor, "But I don't smell the foul air that way. On the other hand, no one seems to have opened this door in quite a while--" here Kaen jabs a thumb in the direction of the door, "--and there most definitely _is_ a putrid odor coming from behind it.

"The question is, do we trust our ears, or our noses?"


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2005)

*"Maybe it's ... some kind of a ghostly worg?"* whispers Kregan. *"What if we open the door and there's somethiing nasty behind it? Or another trap? Or those... deathwalker things? Then we'd be fighting against two foes!"* Kregan keeps on adjusting his grip on his crossbow, remaining alert.


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 19, 2005)

I would say we take on the worg first, we can always go through the door later, as no one passed it in a long time, I dont think a threat will come from there


----------



## Timothy (Aug 19, 2005)

Since the worg, or whatever it is, is not coming, he may not be able to come to us anyway. This door is old and not in use anymore, so we probably do not need to fear it. Unless that is a trick too, but we can't take that in consideration. Maybe it's best if one of us takes a quick look around the bent and then run back. I'd be willing to that, or I could stand here and make sure no attackers come through.

What do you say?


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2005)

*"Well it won't be me taking a look!"* says Kragen, still axiously aiming his crossbow...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 19, 2005)

"With my trusty trident, the best weapon in the world, I shall go and look around the corner."

Than takes a very timid tenative step than another.  Slowly walking toward the corner.

OOC: FYI I will be offline fromn this after noon til Monday.


----------



## jkason (Aug 19, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "With my trusty trident, the best weapon in the world, I shall go and look around the corner."
> 
> Than takes a very timid tenative step than another.  Slowly walking toward the corner.
> 
> OOC: FYI I will be offline fromn this after noon til Monday.




"Good man," Kaen commends the trident warrior. He himself stands his ground, trading his mace for his bow once again and notching an arrow against the need to suddenly fire it. He steps away from the door, to the opposite wall, not trusting that a lack of activity on that end is guaranteed to continue.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 19, 2005)

Glances back to see if anyone was joining him.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 19, 2005)

Actions:
[sblock]
Alisanos - Move silently - 7
Kalzaam - Move silently - 11
All the others - Ready action
Alisanos spot - 16
Kalzaam spot - 17
[/sblock]

As Alisanos and Kalzaam go to the bent, as slowly and quite as possible, the others stands in the back and ready their range weapon, the worg's roars echos in the corridor.
You slowly step behind the bent in the corridor, you see a room, and a burned out camp fire in the middle, few sleeping straws on the floor, a small upside down table and a large bench flip on his side. The worg's roar fill the room but you see none of this evil beings.
Suddenly - Alisanos & Kalzaam  - you spot the wounded goblin, he stands behind the table and points a flamable arrow at you, 2 other goblins are ready to throw javelins at you, you see another one equiped with a sword behind the flipped bench, behind him you see a female goblin, she point her finger at you and scream in goblin Flee!

[sblock]
Init:
Kalzaam
Goblin adept
Alisanos
4 Goblins
Rogno
Kaen
Thimur
Kragen
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 19, 2005)

"Fools!" Kaen yells in goblin. "We're but the advance scouts of an army. You've nowhere to run, but if you surrender now I may be able to convince the general to show leniency when he arrives!" As he waits to see if his gambit has been successful, Kaen tries to position himself to hit any of the gobs that might come out of the room.

_[OOC: Bluff +6. Ready action: bow shot. Attack +4, 1d6, crit x3]_


----------



## Krug (Aug 20, 2005)

_Hmm.. perhaps we should retreat, shut the door and consider our options?_


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 20, 2005)

_dont you think we can handle this, its only goblins_


----------



## Krug (Aug 20, 2005)

_Hmm.. yes if we charge right in and start hacking, as the goblins are having cover.  But watch out for that adept! _


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 20, 2005)

_he should be the first to go down, a Ray of Enfeeblement maybe?_


----------



## Timothy (Aug 20, 2005)

Kalzaam retreats back to the hallway and pulls Alisanos out of sight for the goblins.

Kalzaam quickly says what he has seen. (in a low whisper)4 goblins, one adept, defensive position, no door.

They know we are here and are prepared for us. They won't come to us and going to them in a straight charge might be unwise. We should soften them up before charging, or gain the element of surprise again. Does anybody have a way for this? Maybe some magical effect that puts up a smoke curtain, or weakens the gobbos?


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 20, 2005)

_Rogno whispers..._ I agree with Kalzanos charging in would be suicide, but I have a idea why dont we go back and pretend that we are being attacked by something, and better yet... pretent that we are loosing, im sure that would lure those sneaky gobbos to us and then we could just lay on ambush on them...


----------



## Krug (Aug 20, 2005)

*"Well I don't quite know about a fog cloud, but I could fart and see if that drives them out! But 'em being goblins that probably won't help much!"* says Kragen. *"That pretend to be slaughtered idea sounds a wee bit better, I would suppose,"* he concludes.


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 20, 2005)

Hmm, that sounds like an intelligent plan, lets go for it


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 20, 2005)

Kalzaam pulls Alisanos back, he waves his trident in the air.
"Let me kill them!!!"
As you retreat behind the corner again, the flaming arrow of the goblin fly near you and into the wall.
you hear someone shout in goblin "Cowerd mud creatures"
and another reply him "In the name of Maglubiyet, we scared them!"
someone else shouts- "Run into your mud tunnels, you stinking dwur"

And then they stop, the worg's roars fade away into the air...


----------



## Krug (Aug 21, 2005)

*"You meant the one about the fart? Or making noises?"* asks Kragen to _Skardian's character. Wow intelligent. First time someone has called any of my plans that. Normally the word they use is 'dumb', 'stupid' or 'suicidal'_, thinks Kragen to himself. *"All right then... OUR turn to make some noise."* says Kragen. The dwarves arrange themselves on either side of the corridor; melee fighters closest to thedoor, Kragen standing behind them, mages even further behind.

*"All right? Ready?"* Kragen asks the rest quietly. Assuming all is ok, Kragen yells *"Oh no! A wandering... a monster!! It got me!"* he bashes his shield and weapons for effect, and screams, though not too loudly. *"ARRRRRRGHHHHHH!!! I shall never see my home town nor drink dwarven brew again!"*

Everything should be quiet after this initial outburst of sound, to give the illusion that the dwarves have been slaughtered. 

_Sorry if I assumed folk's approval for the move, but guess just wanna move things along.  _


----------



## Timothy (Aug 21, 2005)

By the might of Tyr, what are these??? no, No, NO, too many, there is just too many!!! AArrgg


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 21, 2005)

"ARGGHHHHHHH... YER BEING OVERRUN LADS... AH... THE PAIN... ARRRGGHHHHH... I CAN'T FEEL ME LEGS.... HELP HELP..." yells Rogno hoping that the all this works out as intended.

OCC: Bluff +0.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 22, 2005)

[sblock]
Krug - Bluff 9 
Rogno - Bluff 7
Kaen - Bluff 15
Kalzaam - 13
Adept sense motive - 22
[/sblock]

What's this? you here one of the goblins.
You fool, There no body there. you here a goblin female voice
Mighty Gortok is in the lower mines
Don't let the dwur trick you ... hmm let's sneak through here
And then there is silence


----------



## Timothy (Aug 22, 2005)

Kalzaam looks around the corner carefully to see if there are any goblins left (or if they did the same thing to them) if he sees the goblins in a retreating position, he'll charge the bak of the line.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 22, 2005)

"I do ot think it worked........Let us go in and charge.  I have a shield I will charge the far corner and spear that adept with my trident, you all come in behind me and take care of the other .....1...2...3...4...the other four."


----------



## Krug (Aug 22, 2005)

"Yeah, let's charge before they get back to headquarters!" says Kragen, getting his crossbow ready and charging in to fire at the nearest goblin within sight.


----------



## jkason (Aug 22, 2005)

"Seems attack is the only option left to us," Kaen mutters. He re-quivers his arrow and stores his bow, knowing he'd be at too much risk of hitting his fellows in the coming fight to risk ranged weapons. But his leg still hurts, and as other seem both better equipped and more eager to enter the fray first, Kaen takes up the rear, mace ready.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 22, 2005)

"So are we ready to attack?"

Alisanos puts his shield on to his left arm to help in his charge.


----------



## Krug (Aug 22, 2005)

*"Yes! Lets go before they scamper off!"* says Kragen.


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 22, 2005)

Ok, lets go get em!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 23, 2005)

OOC: On my university, the new students have arrived. This means a lot of parties while some experienced students show them the ropes (and the bars and disco's) This will mean I will have less time to post, but once every two days should not be aproblem. NPC me whenever I'm the only one you're waiting for. You knwo what Kalzaam will probably do, charge in and support/defend other members of the group. When forced, he'll switch to his crossbow.

Let's get those gobbos for now!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 23, 2005)

*On behalf of Jaiaxe*

Rogno bless his stone with some words
And ready to launch into the nearest goblin head


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 23, 2005)

_Skadi god of mountains, bless your stone sun with the power of the mountains. Let her smash the skull of the vil gobbo's..._ OOC: Sory, run out of internet...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 23, 2005)

*Round 1*

When you enter you see that the goblin are still in the room
they rearrange themselves. the wounded goblin is hidden pretty good behind the table and as you enter he get's up and fire, the two others with the javelins moved to the side of the room, and the adept and the goblin with the sword are behind the flipped rotted bench.

[sblock]
Init:
Kalzaam -Will vs. spell 19 ; charge the nearest - 1 FAIL
Goblin adept - Cast a spell.
Alisanos - Will vs. spell 18 ; Charge the adept - 9 FAIL
4 Goblins - range arrow on Rogno - MISS ; range javelin on Kalzaam - HIT ; range javelin on Alisanos - HIT ; melee sword on Alisanos - MISS
Rogno - Will vs. spell 16 ; range stone on goblin - 11 MISS
Kaen - ready with mace
Thimur - Spellcraft 23 ; range on goblin 15 HIT
Kragen -Will vs. spell 18 ; range on goblin 25 Critical - 19 HIT.
[/sblock]

Kalzaam enters the room, you try to swing your weapon at the goblin but you hit the wall instead, The adept then throws sand on the floor and say something quickly in strange language - Thimur you recognize the spell as _sleep_ -  
Alisanos then charge, the trident passes above the bench but the adept dodge it.
Rogno - an arrow fly into the wall near you, but you hear the pain scream from Alisanos Dmg 2 hp and Kalzaam Dmg 1 hp
when the javelins scratch them. Rogno then launch the stone but hit the table.
Thimur then fires a bolt - BINGO - one of the goblins with the javelins hold his forehead, you naild him in the brain, he fall lifeless.
Now it's Kragen time to shot , the bolt flies through the neck of the goblin with the sword. he falls instantly on the ground dead.


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 23, 2005)

This is going great, 2 down immidiatly! Lets try some more!


----------



## Krug (Aug 23, 2005)

"PWAH HAHA! ANOTHER GOBBO FOR ME!" says Kragen as his bolt hits, reloading his crossbow and taking a 5' step deeper into the room. 
"We might want to capture one of them, but if we could just kill all of 'em! HUR HUR HUR!" he adds.

He will fire at, in order of priority:
1) goblins without cover
2) the adept
3) (the) wounded goblin
4) whatever's left. 

_Attack: +7 (Point Blank) Damage: 1d8, 19-20/x2crit, range 80'_

However, if there's one left, whether or not if it's on his turn, Kragen will ask his companions to stop fighting and ask the gobbo to surrender:
"Give up gobbo, and you might yet live, else I'll put one of me bolts in yer throat like yer friend over there and you'll end up as rat food!"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 23, 2005)

Alisanos will continue to attack the Adept. (+5 Trident 1d8+3 x2 10ft ) AC 22


----------



## Timothy (Aug 23, 2005)

not sure if I'm asleep, don't think I am though, so I'll try to hit one of the gobbos.


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2005)

Kaen, seeing the goblin he hurt before, decides it's time to finish the job. Rushing to the goblin behind the table, he swings to kill. 

_[OOC: Attack +3, 1d6+1 damage, AC 12]_


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 24, 2005)

Rogno catches another stone, and throw it against the cornered gobbo!

OOC: Range Attack +3 for 1d4+1 crit x2, range 15'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 24, 2005)

*Round 2*

the goblin that threw his javelin on Kalzaam stands in the corner, the one with the bow is behind the flipped table, the adept is standing behind the flipped bench.
"You better flee before me, you fool dwur" shout the adept in return to Kragen.

[sblock]
Kalzaam - melee attack - 20 HIT , 11 Dmg to the goblin.
Adept - Concentration check - 20 Success ; Cast a spell
Alisanos - Will saving throw - 2 FAIL. (Frightened)
Goblin - AoP vs. Alisanos - 13 MISS ; melee sword vs. Kalzaam - 11 MISS
Rogno - Range stone - 10 MISS
Kaen - melee mace - 15 HIT , 2 Dmg to wounded goblin.
Thimur - Spellcraft - 26 ; Range attack - 5 MISS
Kragen - Range attack vs. adept - 13 MISS.
[/sblock]

After hitting the wall, Kalzaam swing his axe again, this time you hit the goblin infront of you and he hits the wall, he falls dead. the adept without any motion on her face when her guards fall like flies gesture a few words, suddenly Alisanos screams in fear and starts to run. "Retreat .... Please save me from this gobbo" , he runs out of the room to the exit.
maybe this is the reason why Rogno missed again, Alisanos screams disturbed him and he sent the holy stone into the table again.
"Revenge" , shouts Kaen as he landed his mace on the goblin's skull. you heard "Crunch" in response.
Thimur fired his bolt on the wall above the adept - She casted _cause fear _ on Alisanos  - and Kragen sent his bolt into the flipped bench.

the female adept is the only goblin in the room, the rest of you - except Alisanos - are in the room too, Alisanos will continue to flee beneath the portcullis and jump above the pit and outside for 2 more rounds.


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2005)

As his foe falls, Kaen turns to see how the rest of the battle fares. He frowns at the arcane terror inflicted on his companion, and realizes offering the adept a chance to surrender would likely only give her a chance to do more of the same. Kaen charges her with his mace.

_[OOC: I'm not sure if Kaen is situated straight on so he can do an actual charge here. If he can, he will, so the attack will be +5, AC 10. If not, stats from the previous attack apply (+3/AC 12)]_


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2005)

Sighing, Kragen remarks, "Somebody go get him." He then turns to the adept. "You cast yar last spell, you gobbo witchy!" If the others haven't taken care of the adept yet, Kragen reloads his crossbow, takes a 5' step so that he is not facing the tables and fires at the adept. If they have, he runs to grab the terrified Alisanos and shake away his fear.

_Attack: +7 (Point Blank) Damage: 1d8, 19-20/x2crit, range 80'_


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 24, 2005)

Damn, I have done better then this!

ooc: new ranged attack


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 24, 2005)

"Whimper....cry...whimper....Oh Bill they are horrible.....whimper."


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 24, 2005)

Damm u gobbo biaaaatch... i'll hit for shore this time... Rogno spits in common...
AAAAAHHHHHHHH!!! - and throw the rock to the goboo adept!!


OOC: I've made a mistake reading the post so i thought that the cornered gobbo was still up, but in DM's post he said that the adept is the only gobbo.

OOC: Move action 2 squares in front, close to the wall, line with the adept (maybe that way the cover bonus do not apply!!!) and take my shoot with another stone. +3ranged 1d4+1dmg


----------



## Timothy (Aug 25, 2005)

Kalzaam makes a move to let the adept surrender, but seeing his friends bloddlust and their intentions, he stands back and let's justice follow his course...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 25, 2005)

*Round 3 - Battle over.*



> OOC: I've made a mistake reading the post so i thought that the cornered gobbo was still up, but in DM's post he said that the adept is the only gobbo.



Jaiaxe - I ment that after round 2 the adept is the only one left, the others are dead

Actions:
[sblock]
Kalzaam - stands back and let's justice follow his course. (ready action).
Adept - Cast a spell.
Alisanos - Fleeing in terror.
Rogno - Range attack - MISS
Kaen - Charge attack - Miss
Thimur - Spellcraft - 17.
Kragen - Running to calm Alisanos.
[/sblock]

Kalzaam stands back, his waraxe is ready, he looks at his companion to see what fortune they plan for this goblin. but his companions are slow minded, the adept quickly gesture a few words and disappear. maybe she moved or maybe not, you cant hear her with Alisanos screams. Kalzaam swings his axe in the air but you hit nothing.
mean while Alisanos terror screams can still be heard, he passed beneath the portcullis and jumped above the pit. Greystone the wolf and Bill the pony stare at him with awe.
the others are surprised with the adept's vanish, Rogno launch the stone to where he saw the adept and hit the wall, Kaen charge the same place and strike nothing but air. Thimur decides not to shot cause Kaen is in the line of fire, you try to spot her but alas.. you fail.
And Kregan runs out of the room to fetch Alisanos.


Battle over. After 1 round Alisanos stops fleeing ( and feel a shame?    )
As for the dead goblins - you can recover 2 javelins, 4 arrows, the other weapons are rusted. you find also 19 silver and 2 Gold.
In the fire you can spot the remines of snow wolf, the sleeping straws are filled with fleas.


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2005)

"Damn it... where did that wytchy go?" says Kragen. Nevertheless he stops Alisanos. "Now now you can't hug that pig. We'll get that vile gobbo!" The duo rejoin the rest of the company. Kragen will recover the bolts if he can. 

"She'll alert the other goblins. We best be on our guard!" the bolter says to the others.


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 25, 2005)

Damn, she went invisible, maybe our wolf can pick up her scent. Lets try to get the portcullis further up and get the horse and the wolf with us further down


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 25, 2005)

Skadrian said:
			
		

> Damn, she went invisible, maybe our wolf can pick up her scent. Lets try to get the portcullis further up and get the horse and the wolf with us further down





When he quits bawling, he will add his str to the mix as well.

OOC: I am offline till Monday.  Please treat this yellow sniveling unwashed blob decent.  Do what you want with him.


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2005)

_Could I suggesst you guys put in your character names in your posts as well, and posting in third person? Skardian I have trouble remembering your character name because you just post dialogue. Thanks._


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2005)

*Kaen*

"Given we don't know if that spell slinger's still lurking about, I'll let you brawnier folks work the gate," Kaen says, switching mace for bow again. "I'll stand guard.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 26, 2005)

With crowbars, shovels and hands you manage to bend a little, and break something in the portcullis mechanisem, but you still need to stand and lift them and let the other pass.
After that the portcullis automatically fall.
But now that the mechanisem is broken, you will need to lift them again later.
beside it there is a complete silence, you have no idea where is the adept, what's behind the closed door and what lurks in the corridor up ahead.

OOC:
Krug - here are the player list + current hp:
[sblock]
Kaen Biturk the Spy (Jkason) – 4/6 hp
Kalzaam Ironhand, Paladin of Tyr (Timothy) – 12/13
Kragen Stormhammer the Fighter (Krug) – 13/13
Rogno Stoneheart the Druid (Jaiaxe) – 9/9
Greystone the dog – 13/13
Thimur Urnuham The transmuter (Skadrian)  - 9/10
Alisanos The fighter (Ranger Rick) – 9/13
[/sblock]
To All:
It will be nice if you'll write in the title the name+class ( Kragen the fighter in example)


----------



## Krug (Aug 26, 2005)

"All right. NOW we can look behind the closed door," Kragen said.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 26, 2005)

Rogno the Druid
Greystone, "come" here my sun, hav' u miss me?! there's lot of gobbo's corpses for u to play, but dont push it ok??AAHAHAHHHAA!! - Rogno laughs to his wolf, and tickling the wolf.
_Now i've to be carefull, my greySun is here and i need to take care of him... and what about bill? is it supposed that i take care of him? he's an easy target... _
Hey people what about Bill? i'll stay near the door with both animals, maybe they can catch scent on something, whille you guys see what lays behind that door!!

OOC: Handle Animal +11 "Come", Listen, Spot checks (for me and both animals!!) for the corridor whille they get invited trough the door!!! Ready action ranged attack if something scary appears in the corridor.
andle Animal +11 "Come", Listen, Spot checks (for me and both animals!!) for the corridor whille they get invited trough the door!!! Ready action ranged attack if something scary appears in the corridor.


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2005)

*Kaen*

Remembering the foul odor from behind the door, and his still sore leg, Kaen tries to slow down his fellows.

"Let's maybe take a breath, eh boys? We've got Bill back, so we can load him up with some of what we've found and avoid overloading ourselves. And while we're at it, seems to me those javelins the gobbos had might come in handy if there's something nasty on the other side of that door. Might as well break their spears before our own, if you catch my meaning. If the military folk want to stand guard for the spell slinger or more gobbos, maybe Rogno or Thimur and I would do well to gather up what our enemies left behind so we can regroup before the next surprise."


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 26, 2005)

Shore, my fella Kaen, i'm glaAad i can help, let's load our mighty friend Bill the strong!  - Says Rogno, giving frindly taps on Bill.

OOC: After we load, i'll be back into the previous post


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 27, 2005)

*Thimur, wizard*

I will help with the search
Thimur is really excited about the fight, he never did this kind of things before, he was always getting strange ingredients at the most nasty and dark places, but they were always part of Gorgamdur and safe.
_Hey, we are doing great, everything is going the way we wanted, except for the escape of the gobbo wizard, I really hope that that wont spell (ooc: pun intended) to much trouble_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 27, 2005)

*Roy The DM*

As Thimur, Rogno and Kaen pile the equipment you found on the goblins on Bill, Kalzaam, Alisanos and Kragen guard the door and stare into the darkness, you can see that the corridor decent a little bit down and you can spot the start of the ore cart's rail down there.
you hear a low voiced shouts - they are coming from the darkness ahead. you relize that your presence is known to the other delvers of this foul place.

then you turn your attention to the door - Rogno is int he back with Bill and Greystone. Alisanos stands near the bent and guards the corridor and the rest of you pay attention to the door.
"BAH" what is this foul odor, you say as you open the door.
you see numerous barrels in the room, some of them are open and you see rotted beef, rotting winter fruits and vegtables and other unidentified meats in them.
there is even a barrel full of water but there is a dead rat floating in there.

*Importent announcment in the OOC thread - check it out please


----------



## Krug (Aug 27, 2005)

"Quick check the barrels. Might be secret treasure," says Kragen. He will stand guard, ready to fire his crossbow down the corridor, if the voices approach. "We be alerted the rest of the gobbos. Lets be careful, especially with the pig and the... dog around," he says, glancing warily at Graystone. "Don't gobbos ride those things?" he says to Rogno.


----------



## jkason (Aug 27, 2005)

Kaen brushes his hands together after loading up Bill, then takes to the room. 

"Let's hope I do better finding whatever traps might be here than I did in the corridor, eh?" he says, setting to the task.

_[OOC: Search +6 for traps and secret doors. I figure treasure would be run into during the search attempt, but if that's a separate check, he's on the lookout for loot just as soon as he's satisfied there isn't anything nastier in the room.]_


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 28, 2005)

Rogno the Druid, and Greystone the wolf

hun?!what Kragen?.. ohhh... you meen the wolf!!! iaps. there's some gobbo's that can comunicate with the animals and train them for riding... but i dont think they like it!! gobbos hav  bad odor!

search the room i'll watch the corridor too!
OOC: nasty ready action against the first movement in the corridor!!! ready action ranged attack on sight


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 28, 2005)

Kaen - while you search the room, you spot few mice and rats, but they flee before you.
After a couple of min you declare that this room have nothing of value to your party.
except for those nasty ugly gully dwarves that love to peak inside rubbish and collect junk.


----------



## jkason (Aug 28, 2005)

Kaen brushes himself off, hoping the smell from the room won't linger on  him for long, then turns to his fellows. 

"Well, then. I never took the opportunity to look for any hidden exits in the other room. I can do that, or we can set off down the shaft and face whatever those noises portend. Any preferences?"


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 28, 2005)

Rogno the Druid and Greystone the wolf

A quick look wont hurt no body!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 28, 2005)

*Kalzaam, pal1*

I think it would be wise to check out the possible secret doors in the other rooms first, because that will limit ou chances of getting attacked in the back. But if we go ahead, I'll take reargaurd just to be safe.


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2005)

"Aye, look through those secret doors," says Kragen. "Too easy for the gobs to come behind us for an ambush," the dwarf mutters.


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2005)

Kaen nods and heads back to the room where they had their battle. 

"All right then. I'll check for secret doors. You boys cover our butts in the meantime."

_[OOC: Search +6 for secret doors in the room where we fought the adept and the javelin gobbos]_


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2005)

_Oh I thought we had already found secret doors... if Kaen finds nothing can we assume we proceed further down the corridor?_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 29, 2005)

Kaen - While the others look at you and watch out for any trouble that might come
from the corridor ahead, you start to push the granite and search for secret passeges in the earth.
But you find nothing.
Looks like the corridor is the only way down.

I assume you proceed
The corridor continues further down, the shouts of the goblins stoped and there is a complete silence, you just hear the wind that enter the mine behind you.
After a min. walking along the corridor and the cart's rail (Not on the map) you can see another bent left up ahead, and further on you can spot numerous steps down beside the rail.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 29, 2005)

*Alisanos The fighter*

Alisanos stops at the passage to the left and peers down it, trying to use his dwarven vision to see what there is to see.  Jabbing the trident down the hallway as if he is spearing something.


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2005)

"I would say lets try left before descending further," says Kragen, hoping the pig or the wolf get it before he does.


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2005)

Kaen nods in agreement, drawing his bow and following behind the fighters as they go to check around the bend. "Kragen's right. We should clear this level before we proceed."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 29, 2005)

*Alisanos The fighter*

Alisanos dumbly nods his head.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 29, 2005)

It's good ideia to clear this level first, but we need to think about someone coming up from those stairs, so what about... someones stay here and the others, explore a litle bit the left corridor?hun?


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2005)

"Well I think we should stay together as much as possible," says Kregan. "Besides, even if we did leave someone, those nasty gobbos could sneak up on you.. INVISIBLE like that adept did!"


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah, lets not split up, lets continue down the corridor


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 29, 2005)

*Alisanos The fighter*

Alisanos makes another meanacing jab than continues on.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 30, 2005)

Marching order - Alisanos infront, Kragen, Kaen, Thimur, Rogno with Greystone and Bill And Kalzaam guards in the end.

The Corridor turns left and continue 10 ft. before it ends in T junction.
Alisanos walks slowly and peaks around the corners.
on the left you see a wooden door. the door is closed.

For Rogno - check out the spoiler
[sblock]
FLASHBACK!!
Rogno - you remember this place, it was this junction when you saw something terrible two years ago, then you faint.
[/sblock]

The room on the right looks like a small temple, you can see dwarven altar in the end of the room, the goblins desecrated the altar, someone placed furs for sleeping on it.
Moradin's statue is broken and instead they placed Maglubiyet's statue.
next to the altar you can see a mighty goblin, his face are full of scars and he wears chainshirt, 3 other goblins stands next to him holding javelins and they point them to you, 
The adept - now visibile - stands beside the cheif.
"Here they are!!!" the leader shouts "Kill them"

OOC: I'm moving appartment - so the next post will be in the end of weekend I guess.


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Thimur, wizard*

Alisanos, what did you see, what's that shout come from?

_hmm, this is a nice place to fight them, I hope they chase us so we can take them one by one_

just let them come, we will take them out in the open, I can grease the corridor so they will fall

ooc: I will save my ray of enfeeblement for the leader, should I grease the corridor, I hope they chase us, and if they do they will have a hard time


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2005)

Kaen takes Thimur's suggestion to retreat back to the main shaft, where the dwarves will be better able to take advantage of their ranged weapons all at once.


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2005)

_Can we get a sense of where we are and our foes?_

Staring at the ugly gobbo statue that has replaced Moradin's, Kregan is livid. *"You #@%%!#&)(!!! gobbos! We'll kill all of you and mash your heads under Moradin's hammer!"*
Kregan will fire a bolt at the troublesome adept and moves back. *"I hope your idea works wizzy!"*

_Attack: +8 (Point Blank) Damage: 1d8, 19-20/x2crit, range 80'_


----------



## Jaiaxe (Aug 30, 2005)

_Ohhhhh.... my Skadi God of Mountains, what terrible thing had happened?confused... aaarrrghhh... _ 

Retreat... someone watch the stairs, i'll retreat back with Greystone and Bill, so you can have more space to face the Gobbos.. Come Greystone, Come Bill, good boys!!  

OOC: I'll watch the corridor from the entrance, if things are going ok, that's what i'm going to do, if any of my partners is in trouble i dont mind to switch to front while he protects our back.

OOC: Handle Animal - Trick "Come" +11 Greystone; Handle Animal - Push "Come" +7 Bill.


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2005)

*"Get yer dog and pig to attack them, Rogno!"* yells Kregan.
_It's the chief! Time to max out the firepower guys!  Spells etc... throw it at 'em, especially after seeing how they have defaced our temple! Do we get a morale bonus?_


----------



## Skadrian (Aug 31, 2005)

Thimur, wizard

Stand back, I will grease the corridor!

ooc: cast grease on the corridor, hope they will fall


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 31, 2005)

As the others fall back, Alisanos joins them and keeps his trident out, ready to attack when they are 10' away.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 3, 2005)

Kalzaam feels a hatred flwoing through his body at the sight of the desecrated altar. His first instinct is to charge in headlong, but he manages to steady himself and he hears the rational words of thimur. He retreats back and whips out his crossbow, ready to fire at ay goblins chasing him.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 4, 2005)

*Round 1*

Actions -
[sblock]
Init:
Rogno - Handle animal - 24 Success ; 17 Success.
Kaen - Ready action ; Attack range - 15 Hit (4 hp Dmg)
Kragen - Attack range vs. Adept - 12 HIT (7 hp Dmg)
Thimur - Ready action ; Casts a spell - _Grease_ 
Mighty Gortok - Range attack Vs. Alisanos - MISS
Kalzaam - In the back already - Ready action with Xbow - 9 Miss; 
3 Goblins - 2 Range attack vs. Alisanos - 8 Miss , 23 Hit ;
 Melee Attack vs. Alisanos - 4 Miss + Ref. save vs. grease - 15 Success.
Alisanos - Melee attack vs. Goblin - 14 Miss
Adept - You can't see her actions.
[/sblock]

Rogno quickly takes Greystone and Bill Out of trouble and back to the corridor that leads to the exit, Kaen back to the Back T junction (Where you came from) and ready his bow. Kragen shouts in anger and fires his bolt into the adept stomach, then he backs near Kaen. Thimur retreats either and prepares a spell - you wait for Alisanos to come.
An arrow whistle in the air and bounce from Alisanos armor, The leader seems angry with his miss, Kalzaam that stands in the back already waits for one of the goblin to appear in the corridor. volly of Javelins falls on Alisanos, one of them scratch your hip (Dmg 3 hp). the last one charge you but you dodge him, Alisanos try to spike him with his trident but the pain is above all, you miss and retreat back.
Now that you can see the goblin that came to melee attack Alisanos with his morning star you launch your attacks (Kaen, Kalzaam), Kaen fires a bolt and hits the goblin that screams in pain, Kalzaam's bolt bounce from the wall.
Thimur than grease the corridor, but the goblin maintain his balance.


----------



## Krug (Sep 4, 2005)

Kragen loads his bolt and fires at the goblin coming down the corridor. "Kill 'em all!" He looks at the grease to see if the adept might be using her invisibility to come attack. _Darn it that blardy spellcaster isn't going down!
PS: I assume she's STILL not dead._


----------



## jkason (Sep 4, 2005)

Kaen draws from his quiver and fires again at the visible goblin.


----------



## Skadrian (Sep 4, 2005)

Thimur loads his crossbow and waits for a goblin to come in sight, shooting if he sees one


----------



## Timothy (Sep 4, 2005)

*Kalzaam pal1*

OOC: Sorry, I thought we were retreating further back then where I was.

IC: Kalzaam will fire his crossbow again, shooting the first visible goblin, if he is not dead allready.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 6, 2005)

Again Alisanos thrusts his trident toward the goblins.

(+5 Trident 1d8+3 x2 )


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 6, 2005)

*On behalf of Jaiaxe*

Rogno will keep calming Bill and will stay in the back.
but if danger comes he'll shot with his sling.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 6, 2005)

*round 2*

Actions-
[sblock]
Init:
Rogno - Ready action, stays in the back.
Kaen - Attack range - 15 Hit (4 hp Dmg)
Kragen - Ready action, Attack range vs. Gortok - 23 Miss
Thimur - Ready action ; Attack range vs. Gortok - 17 Miss
Mighty Gortok (behind cover) - Range attack Vs. Alisanos - 17 Miss
Kalzaam -  Attack range vs. Gortok - 12 Miss
2 Goblins - 1 run to take his javelin from the floor.
1 is approaching Alisanos with morning star - Reflex save 18 Success.
Alisanos - Melee attack vs. approaching Goblin - 24 Hit (9 hp Dmg)
Adept - You can't see her actions.
[/sblock]

Rogno keeps waiting in the back, his sling in one hand while the other hand pets Bill to calm him. Kaen shoots an arrow, straight into the goblin's chest that stood in the grease stain on the floor, the goblin falls on the ground lifeless.
few sec. past and you see a bow and arrow peak from around the corner, you can see the leader also, Kragen than release his bolt, but Mighty Gortok is taking cover behind the corner so Kragen miss, Thimur trying not to hit Alisanos send his arrow to the cieling.
The leader in return send his arrow into Alisanos's armor.
It seems that all the bolts and arrows are missing their target, Kalzaam's shoot miss the chief also, One of the goblins run to fetch his javelin from the other side of the T junction.
the other one pass the corner and into the corridor, he also maintain his balance and draws a morning star. but Alisanos ends his life quickly, he stab him in the torso, the goblin screams in pain and falls all the way down on Alisanos's trident.

Now - one goblin take cover behind the left corner, he picked his javelins from the ground, the leader is behind the right corner, screaming orders to the goblin.
you can't see the adept, even Kragen tries to spot her but..nothing.


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2005)

Kaen pulls and nocks another arrow, but holds his shot, hoping one or more of the goblins will leave their cover. If they do, he'll fire.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 6, 2005)

OOC: Can you re write your spoiler action?  I see for me 24 miss 9 damage but assume I hit and did 9 damage.  I have cleave.  Could I have gotten a 2nd attack?

Next round (3?)  Alisanos will shake off the dead goblin and spear the next closest one.  Taking a step as needed to connect yet maintaining the 10' spacing.

"Got one of the little buggers, who is next?"


----------



## Jaiaxe (Sep 6, 2005)

Whaaat's happening n there? is there gobbos deaads?? ahhhaha, i'm ready u bastard gobbos i'm waiting... finish them my friends, but let me throw a stone into a gobbo's head once...

u always get the fun... stay calm my litle friends, soon there'll be action even for u my fearless bill!!

OOC: Still maintan the ready action waiting for a shoot.

OOC2: for all sorry the late post, i'v been out since saturday, and i couldnt post a warning... hope u understand, best wishes...


----------



## Krug (Sep 7, 2005)

"The grease isn't working! Dismiss it! They're too gnarly! We've got to take 'em head on!" shouts Kragen, though one suspects the 'taking on head on' doesn't include him. If those in front of him decide to charge forward, he will do so as well, before firing his crossbow. If they stay where they are, Kragen will try to rankle the gobs, Kragen shouts *"Ha! Gobbos! Eternally hiding behind walls! Come out and fight you hideous sons of donkey behinds!"* He will delay his action and shoot at any approaching goblin else will also seek cover behind a wall. If at the end of the round none of the gobbos move for a clear shot he will just shoot at, in terms of priority, the chief and then the other gobbo.


----------



## Skadrian (Sep 7, 2005)

This isnt going all to well, lets soften that big guy up a little.

ooc: ray of enfeeblement on the leader


----------



## Krug (Sep 7, 2005)

_Note that the grease spell only lasts one round, so some of you might want to adjust actions accordingly..._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 7, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: Can you re write your spoiler action?  I see for me 24 miss 9 damage but assume I hit and did 9 damage.  I have cleave.  Could I have gotten a 2nd attack?




Ricko
That was a Hit, I fixed it.
the leader and the other goblin are to far to use your cleave feat
they are beyond reach of your 10ft. reach, also between you there is a stain of grease.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 7, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Note that the grease spell only lasts one round, so some of you might want to adjust actions accordingly..._




Krug is right ... but Krug knows that ... not Kragen.
The only one that know that the _grease_ spell end is Thimur.
But for now I assume that Alisanos can spot that the slippery surface is no more.
you can see dry stone again.
I'll post round 3 results as soon as Timothy (Kalzaam the paladin) posts a message.

Here are the HP stats for now:
[sblock]
Kaen Biturk the Spy (Jkason) – 4/6 hp
Kalzaam Ironhand, Paladin of Tyr (Timothy) – 12/13
Kragen Stormhammer the Fighter (Krug) – 13/13
Rogno Stoneheart the Druid (Jaiaxe) – 9/9
Greystone the dog – 13/13
Thimur Urnuham The transmuter (Skadrian)  - 9/10
Alisanos The fighter (Ranger Rick) – 7/13
[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Sep 7, 2005)

_Agreed... great game so far! I'm really enjoying it! _


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 7, 2005)

*Alisanos The fighter*

"Kalzaam and Kragen lets us move and go attack these nasty gobbos."

Alisanos starts to walk where the grease was, gingerly testing the footing.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 7, 2005)

*Kalzaam pal1, round 3*

_Taking them head on, sounds like a good plan right now. Courage over strategy, but it's better than missing._

Kalzaam let's loose a final bolt and changes to his axe and shield, getting ready to take the fight to the gobbos.

OOC: Drop crossbow, attach shield and draw weapon during movement next round.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

He says with feverent patrotic fever, "Foward... ho!"

OOC: I will be offline until Monday- do with me as you will.  Remember he is not a very bright fighter.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 9, 2005)

*Round 3*

Actions-
[sblock]
Rogno (behind full cover) - Ready action, stays in the back.
Kaen - Ready action ; Range attack vs. Mighty Gortok - 9 Miss
Kragen - Range attack vs. Mighty Gortok - 9 Miss
Thimur (behind cover) - casts a spell _ray of enfeeblement_ on Mighty Gortok, Range  
                                 touch attack - 11 Miss.
Mighty Gortok (behind cover) - Range atack vs. Thimur - 11 Miss
Kalzaam - Range attack vs. goblin - 24 Hit , 5 (Not a critical hit) - Dmg 6 hp
1 goblin - Dead.
Alisanos - Melee attack vs. Mighty Gortok. - 9 Miss ; AoP vs. Adept - 24 Hit - Dmg 10 hp
              + Fort save vs. spell - 17 Sucess.
Adept - melee touch attack vs. Alisanos - 13 Hit
[/sblock]

While Rogno shouts in the back and the chief keeps screaming orders to his goblin, Kaen holds his shot, trying to pick the right moment to fire, Kragen in his turn tries to nail his bolt in the chief, but you hit the corner stone. Thimur then decides to try and weaken the leader with one of the spells his master taught him, but Alisanos is in his way, you fire the black ray and hit the ceiling.
"Dwur wizard" screams the leader and point his next arrow towerd Thimur, but again Alisanos is in the way and even that Gortok didn't point his arrow on Alisanos, the arrow strikes him and bounce to the floor. "Arrrggg" the leader shouts in anger.
Kalzaam points his bolt and release - Bingo - straight into the goblin, the goblin looks at you with hate, curse something and falls on the ground twiching, blood cover the floor beneath him. Kaen decides this is a chance to shot and release an arrow, but the leader dodge it quite easy.
"Die Gobbo" shouts Alisanos and tries to spike the chief, but the chief is quick and cunning and dodge the trident also.
suddenly you hear screams coming from behind the leader, sounds like a female goblin, the adept run in frenzy and try to touch Alisanos, Alisanos quickly reacts and stab her, she screams in pain but jump on him and touch his face. you feel strange energy flows through her fingers into your skin, you feel a twinke and then it ends.

OK, so now the Mighty unhurted strong leader is behind the right corner, the other goblin is dead, and the adept screaming in frenzy infront of Alisanos.
The rest of you maintain there positions, only Kalzaam changes weapon and ready himself to melee with Alisanos against the chief.


----------



## Krug (Sep 9, 2005)

Kragen arms his crossbow and fires at the adept. *"Won't you die yet, you ugly little gobbo witchy??"* 
Kragen wonders about the trident and the ranger. _Isn't that a weapon those fishymen use? What's a *dwarf* doing with that? Humph!_

_Attack: +8 (Point Blank) Damage: 1d8, 19-20/x2crit, range 80'

OOC: I assume the adept is not behind cover. If the adept is dead by then, Kragen moves forward to get a clear shot and fires at the chief instead._


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2005)

*Kaen*

_Too many bloody bodies in the way_Kaen thinks. He pulls another arrow, but holds. He won't fire his arrow unless he gets a clear shot at one of the goblins. If they have any kind of cover (from allies or corners or whatever), he won't fire this round.


----------



## Skadrian (Sep 10, 2005)

Thimur feels bad for not aiming his dear spell good enough, so he will use more primitive methods and fires his crossbow at a goblin without cover


----------



## Timothy (Sep 10, 2005)

*Kalzaam pal1, round 4*

Kalzaam is readying himself to have go at the leader but sees Alisanos attacked by the Adept and decides he should help her first.

Fory Tyr, and for you, Alisanos


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 11, 2005)

*On behalf of Ranger Rick*

Alisanos tries to finish the adept and melee attack Mighty Gortok

OOC: Jaiaxe, I assume Rogno keeps his attention to the Pony


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 11, 2005)

*Round 4*

Actions - 
[sblock]
Rogno - (behind full cover) - Ready action, stays in the back.
Kaen - Ready action ; attack adept's body.
Kragen - Range attack vs. Adept - 20 Hit , Dmg 7 hp
Thimur - ready action.
Mighty Gortok (behind cover) - draw weapon + move.
Kalzaam - melee attack vs. Mighty Gortok - 11 Miss
Alisanos - Melee attack vs. Mighty Gortok. - 26 Hit ; 19 Miss (not a critical hit) - Dmg 6 hp
Adept - Dead
[/sblock]

while Rogno keeps staying in the back, Kaen raises his short bow and points, but your foes are all behind cover, the leader is behind the corner and the adept is behind Alisanos, struggeling with him, so Kaen decided not to shot.
Kragen - not paying any attention to the adepts "cover" fires, he send the bolt into the adept's head, she grab the bolt, break it, scream curses and falls.
Just to be sure she is dead, Kaen shots his arrow into the adept's back ... _Nahh, she is not moving ... she is dead ... finally_ Kaen think to himself.
With no one to shot on, Thimur decides to halt his attack.
The leader shouts in anger "You Dwur, shall die by Mighty Gortok"
He throws his bow to the room behind him and draws his handaxe, (moves back 5 ft. and ready himself to melee), pointing with his finger to Alisanos to approach.
Kalzaam, now with his dwarven waraxe, walk through the dead bodies and station himself between Alisanos and the leader, he swing with his axe but miss.
Alisanos with his trident attack the leader through the gap between Kalzaam and the corner.
you nail your trident in his torso and pulls it out, blood streams like river from the chief's wounds.

Mighty Gortok is behind the wall, that means that he is behind full cover for all the others except Kalzaam and Alisanos.
Kalzaam and Alisanos occupy the squares where Thimur casted his grease spell in the previous rounds, it will be extremely difficult to hit him with ranged weapons
but you can try.


----------



## Krug (Sep 11, 2005)

*"Finally! Thought she was ne'er gonna go down!"* Kragen says. *"And now it's the chiefy's turn!"*
Kragen goes to the top of the junction and fires at the chief. *"You gobbos messed with the wrong dwarves!"*

_Sorry could I get a more accurate idea of where everyone is? Can Kragen move upwards to the top of the corridor and get a clear shot? Putting the brave fighters between him and the chief of course.  _


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 11, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Sorry could I get a more accurate idea of where everyone is? Can Kragen move upwards to the top of the corridor and get a clear shot? Putting the brave fighters between him and the chief of course.  _




Yep, there is a space near the closed door, check the map I posted in round 1 for details.
Now.. I must hurry to work.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Sep 11, 2005)

_oh Comme on... can u be over with this, if i here a mighty warrior i would amuck this gobbos out... please gobbos come out come out were ever u are..._

Greystone, u litle u must be aware and help your friend here ok? if something wrong with those in the front we got to protect them ok?

OOC: The same as the previous rounds, Greystone is waiting for a word of command so he can join the battle!!


----------



## jkason (Sep 11, 2005)

*Kaen*

Letting the front line warriors do their jobs, Kaen holds back, arrow ready if the battle moves to a point where he can take a decent shot. If not, he'll have it ready should goblin reinforcements show up from the other corridor.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 11, 2005)

Seeing the Trident hitting the mark, Kalzaam glances over his shoulder and says: Good hit. Now go around him so that we can attack from both sides.

After that, Kalzaam will focus more closely on the leader, desperate for a hit. He focusses for signs of evil and will smite the leader on his next attack.

OOC: detect evil at will and smite evil for an extra +2 to hit and +1 dmg.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 11, 2005)

*Map*

Here is a map


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 12, 2005)

*Alisanos FTR*

"eh eh eh, help water the moss you nasty gobbo"


Alisanos tries to go around and flank the Mighty Gortok.


----------



## Skadrian (Sep 12, 2005)

Not seeing any monster left Thimur keeps his crossbow loaded and ready to shoot, if anything comes in his path


----------



## Jaiaxe (Sep 12, 2005)

Rogno The Druid and Greystone the wolf

Push him inside so we can surround him!!! 
Could u mates let a bit of action for my Greystone!! do u wanna fetch some bones unhhh??!!  

OCC: the same of the previous rounds, but more nasty ok.... lol...


----------



## Krug (Sep 13, 2005)

_Bump_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 13, 2005)

*Round 5*

[sblock]
Rogno - (behind full cover) - Ready action, stays in the back.
Kaen - Ready action.
Kragen - Range attack vs. Mighty Gortok  (Precise shot+point black) - 11 Miss.
Thimur - Ready action.
Mighty Gortok - melee attack vs. Kalzaam - 16 Miss, AoP vs. Alisanos - 20 Miss
Kalzaam - melee attack vs. Mighty Gortok (Smite evil) - 26 Hit , Dmg - 10 hp.
Alisanos - Tumble - fail , melee attack vs. Mighty Gortok - 13 Miss.
[/sblock]

While Kaen, Rogno and Thimur shouts words of courge for their warrior friends.
Kragen, the party's sniper tries to bring down their enemy, it's quite difficult, Alisanos and Kalzaam stands between him and the Mighty goblin. and that is why your bolt hit the side wall and breaks.
The chief, now armed with handaxe swing it at Kalzaam, but Kalzaam dodge the blow.
"Mighty and honorable Tyr, Guide me to bring our foe down"
cries Kalzaam in a loud voice, he swings his dwarven waraxe and strikes the goblin in the torso, the drops of blood even reached to Alisanos with this mighty blow.
but the leader is evil and strong, he survived the mighty blow of Kalzaam.
Let me engulf him from the other side says Alisanos, he tries to tumble through the leader but fails, the leader swings his axe at him and hit Alisanos's armor,
what a BANG, right now you feel like moradin's temple gong. although you have a nice narrow hole in your armor, you thank Moradin for not letting your enemy's axe to carve your skin.
you arrive to the other side and try to stab the chief, but feeling like a bell made you a bit fuzzy and you miss.

So, the only change to the map is that Alisanos is on the other side of the chief.


----------



## Krug (Sep 13, 2005)

"Don't yar know when yar met y'r doom?" shouts Kragen to the gobbo, reloading his crossbow and firing another shot. Spittle runs down his mouth as he fumbles about.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 13, 2005)

Alisanos will still stab with the trident.


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2005)

*Kaen*

Kaen holds position, keeping an eye out for reinforcements.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kalzaam, pleased by the blessing form his god now looks for inner strength and tactical advantage and together with Alisanos he strikes again.

OOC: Flanking +2


----------



## Jaiaxe (Sep 13, 2005)

_I'm glad for this good dwarves, we make a good group, i'll wait my opportunity to help with my skill... maybe then they'll give me the value that i gave them now!_

OOC: the same....


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 14, 2005)

*Round 5 - end of battle (?)*

[sblock]
Rogno - (behind full cover) - Ready action, stays in the back.
Kaen - Ready action.
Kragen - Range attack vs. Mighty Gortok (Precise shot+point black) - 19 Miss.
Thimur - Ready action.
Mighty Gortok - falls to his kness and surrender
Kalzaam - choose your actions
Alisanos - choose your actions
[/sblock]

"Have mercy" cries the big goblin in the language of his kind, he drops his weapon on the floor and falls to his knees , "Don't kill me, I'm but a pathetic link" ... he starts looking around.
"There!" he points to a small pile of hay and skins - his sleeping place.
"You'll find a big treasure there" , he starts to cry and crawl away from you, to the corner.
"please don't send me to the abyss..." he says in quite voice.


----------



## Krug (Sep 14, 2005)

*"You gobbos are treacherous... I don't see why we should give ya types mercy! And we didn't come for just yer treasure... we came for yer gobbo heads as well!"* says Kragen. *"Stop him from getting to the corner!"* he shouts to the others. *"Stay where you are!"* he says to Gortok. He'll fire if Gortok continues to crawl any further.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

"Aaagh, I wish I did not understand that nasty tongue.  [goblin] Disarm yourself slowly and lay prone on the ground."  With his 10' reach Alisanos use his trident to lift the flea infested sleeping blankets to search (+2) the sleeping area.


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2005)

*Kaen*

Hearing the surrender, and his companions' acceptance of it, Kaen stows his arrow and slings his bow back over his shoulder. 

"Looks like we have a prisoner to interrogate, Rogno," he says with a sly grin, moving over to Bill as he says it. He grabs one of the lengths of rope and a sack from where they were in the saddlebags, then motions with his head down the hall where their companions have the leader cornered.

"I think this might be the altar you were sent after, too. I say bring the animals and we'll have a look. What do you think?"


----------



## Timothy (Sep 15, 2005)

OOC: This is such a typical situation where one of does paladin debates can break loose. Just say so if my actions are in violittion of the code in your eyes.

IC: Kalzaam learned early in his career and once again during his divine training that some situations are not suited for him. He has trust in his dwarven friends and does not bother with any negotiations. He'll watch over the once  oh so mighty gobbo until he is tied. Then he will turn to the room, searching it. After he has searched through the entire room, he'll move to the altar.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 15, 2005)

Mighty gortok .. who doesn't look so mighty right now ... stops crawling and lays on the ground, he is not struggeling when you tie him and looks like he is accepting his fate.
Kragen guards the goblin, Kaen ties him and the other search the room.
Aliasnos - there is a sack beneath the pile of hay.
you find in the sack - 20 gold, a nice silver bracelet (worth 120 gold) and some unworked silver that the goblins probabely took from the mines.
beside it, Gortok wears chain shirt and buckler, and his weapons are short bow and an handaxe.
He wears a silver ring with strange symbols on it, you find 3 potions in his private pouch.
you find a note in his pocket - it's says in goblin

_"Your job is to protect those mine from the dwur, do not fail me!
Or you'll suffer my blade.
try to invistigate what lurks beneath those mine
be ready for a signal, the attack on the dwurs will be soon
they will be so supprised. "_ 


As for the others - there are 3 dead goblins in the corridor, you can obtain 3 javelins and numerous arrows (11) , all the bolts you fired except 3 are destroyed, all the arrows you fire are destroyed. the morning stars are rusted
on the adept you find a rusted dagger, 5 silver coins and a gold decorative ring.

As for the altar - it is destroyed, the statue of Moradin is shuttered. there is a statue of the goblin god instead. beside it the room is filled with rubble and food leftovers.

OOC: XP update in the OOC thread (talking the talk) - HERE


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2005)

Kragen waves the note in front of the gobbo chief. "Who sent this note? Who do you serve?" Kragen shouts at mighty Gotrok.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 15, 2005)

*Alisanos*

Alisanos grabs all the sacks of money, the unrefined silver and the pretty necklace.  Alisanos than walks over to the goblin. Grabbing the goblins hand he sees the ring, takes it off and puts it on, than proceeds to bend the goblin's hand at a unatural and painful angle, [goblin] Answer the man!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 15, 2005)

Ouch screams Gortok in pain
Gorgamesh dwurkiller he replies
The leader of the bonesnappers tribe, didn't you know, all the leader and chiefs of the goblins are united now under the powerfull Half Orc Zorag Tzukith.
he controlls the tribes of the hobgoblins and the orcs as well and plans to attack
the gnomes first , the gnomes that live on the north hills, then, he will face the nasty dwur - YOU !!! Muhahaha .... ouchhhh !!! he says in goblin and screams in pain.
he now tries to speak dwarven language
I no worthy to you ... release me, I not return to my tribe, I flee to east if let me you. I do'nno what down, we not go down ...


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2005)

*Kaen*



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> he now tries to speak dwarven language
> I no worthy to you ... release me, I not return to my tribe, I flee to east if let me you. I do'nno what down, we not go down ...




Kaen, loading some of the loot onto Bill, grins. "I'm tempted to send him down below all by his lonesome, just to see how fast he might get gobbled up by whatever's down there. Actually..." Kaen switches to goblin, "There were magical candlesticks here, and maps. What happened to them. Quick, now, no stalling or I'll let the boys throw you down below."


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2005)

Kragen whispers to the others. "We must warn the clan. And well I'm glad it's the gnomes first that da orcs and gobbos are attacking. One of those shorties swindled me at Three Dragon Ante... and underpaid me to boot! We should bring him back and out of 'ere!"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 15, 2005)

*Alisanos*

Alisanos asks, "Kragen was this goblin one of the swindlers?  If he is I say he needs to pay...what?...oh sorry wrong goblin."

"....Should we all go back or should some of us stay here?"


----------



## Jaiaxe (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh cool! look greystone there's some gobbo left for u to play with!!! hey, my friends, Greystone can help u guys! maybe this gobbo will answer more quickly!! and with the truth!!

His this altar heavy? could Bill take it? maybe with some leather we could make a barding to the altar, and bill drag it, if he can carry it off course!

...and what about those candlesticks?  

OOC: Bill and Greystone will enter the room. Greystone "heel" +11 handle animal, i'll try to intimidate the gobbo with the wolf!(is my intimidate check or do u want something otherwise?). As soon as possible i'll invistigate the altar, so we can carry it out of there. it doesnt mean we gonna get out now, its just an investigation, so we can plan the things out!


----------



## Krug (Sep 16, 2005)

"No, there might still be goblins about. If we leave, we leave together," says Kragen. He takes the potions and Gotrok's weapons and equipment, placing them on the 'pig'.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 17, 2005)

> "There were magical candlesticks here, and maps. What happened to them. Quick, now, no stalling or I'll let the boys throw you down below." said Kaen




"Me know not". , Gortok replies with a weak voice.
you can see that he is in bad condition.
Me remmember, they behind door. he points to the closed door
in the opposite direction of the temple room

[sblock]
Rogno - Handle animal 22 Success
Intimidate - 10
[/sblock]
Take this animal from me, or I'll break her jaws
Gortok says in goblin to Rogno.


OOC: Jkason - Don't forget to update the equipment on Bill in the rouges gallery


----------



## jkason (Sep 18, 2005)

OOC: I updated it with all the loot that Alisanos didn't take. I wasn't sure if he was carrying that himself or if we were putting that on the pony.


----------



## Krug (Sep 18, 2005)

Kragen moves towards the door. *"Hmm... well, aren't y'all gonna open it?"* he says, his crossbow ready. *"And the entrance to the deep mines... where is it? We need to seal it,"* says the bolter, remembering the mission given by the clan elders.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey, you... try to lay a finger in my wolf, and u'll be feeling a stone trough some holes... can u understand that?... now ...  

_Candlesticks trought that door... hun... it seems to easy for me..._

What can we do about those candlesticks?Kaen have we had investigate that door yet? i dont want anybody to be hurt, it's already danger with this gobbos around... 

Hey u laying there...  - Pointing to Gortok - what's beneath that door?

OOC: Intimidate again with a scary and nasty ugly face, whatever the answer rogno will turn his backs, ignoring him... then rogno will question him straight, waiting for a quick answer. lol. Rogno will wait for a complete check of the door, and for new informations.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 18, 2005)

Gortok turns to you
what want you ... hgggg..g..g.g.
he spits blood and faint.

Link to Map of the area 


OOC: where is our wizard, Skadrian?? Thimur needs you !


----------



## Timothy (Sep 18, 2005)

OOC: Sorry I wasn't here. I got swamped with work. Thankfully the event is now over and I just had job interviews with people who are going to help me with future events.

I'll post tomorrow.


----------



## Krug (Sep 18, 2005)

*"Looks like our questions wore him out. Ya,lets be looking in that door,"* he waits for the others to take the lead, covering them with his crossbow.


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2005)

*Kaen*

Grimacing at the downed and no longer mighty leader, Kaen turns to the door opposite. 

"Right, then. I'm on trap duty again." He rubs his hands together and takes a closer look.

_OOC: Search +4 for traps in door. If it appears clean, he'll draw his mace, then open the door._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

*Alisanos*

Alisanos seeing the goblin is down, turns to help at the door.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Sep 20, 2005)

If Kaen say it's ok to enter i'll prepare some good rocks to launch...
_my dear friends maybe this will be your time to help in the name of Skadi god of mountains!!_


----------



## Skadrian (Sep 20, 2005)

Thimur follows the others, keeping a close eye on the goblin.

ooc: Skadrian had a busy weekend and monday, but back in the game now.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 20, 2005)

Kalzaam get's out his axe and stands near the dor, prepared if anything comes out.

If that is not the case he'll ask if traps can be detected on the altar. If none are found he'll remove the goblin statue and reveal moradin's statue again. 

He'll try to rememmber what the exact instructions were for placing the candlesticks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 20, 2005)

[sblock]
Kaen - search for traps - 9
Thimur - spot - 6 (you keeps an eye on the goblin but he is not moving)
[/sblock]

there is a wooden bar on the door
"It's clean" Kaen says to the others and moves back
Kalzaam stands near the door, Alisanos beside him and Kragen behind Alisanos, Kaen and Rogno ready themselves for what ever comes out. you lift the bar and...

Rogno - _It's all coming back ... the memories, the dreams, you remember that door. and the creature ... the terribile creature that was behind that door, you ran like crazy to the exit and that creature chased you... Ohh..._

... open the door, to see a little room, filled with metalic rusted junk.
rusted carts, rusted mining tools, rusted metal rods, and rusted rail parts
there are few carts inside... suddenly one of the carts falls and you see a strange creature, he smells the air and charge !!!!
Pic of the creature- HERE


----------



## Krug (Sep 20, 2005)

Kragen screams at the sight of the creature, and fires off his bolt at it. "I-i-it-'s like an overgrown flea bug!" the bolter shouts. 

_Attack: +8 (Point Blank) Damage: 1d8, 19-20/x2crit, range 80'_


----------



## jkason (Sep 20, 2005)

*Kaen*

Kaen, stuck in front for all that he'd rather not be, swings his mace at the beast. If there's any way to get out of its way (or, better, to get around behind it and flank the creature), Kaen will take it.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 20, 2005)

*Alisanos - Yellow coward*

Alisanos screams like a little girl, he scrambles back behind everone.

OOC: can I throw the goblin at the monster?


----------



## Jaiaxe (Sep 20, 2005)

*additon of OOC2*

Rogno the Druid, and Greystone the wolf

Step aside Greystone - Rogno shouts while he looks at that horrible creature...

I remember... i've been here... i run ... and i escape... but now we are together we can defeat it...  

_Why did i escape?what is that this monster have that made me escape from it?_

OOC: Handle Animal +11 Greystone "heel", i've already a stone in my hand, if i have a shoot i'll trow the stone. Meanwhile does my character remember what kind of beast is this? i know what it does but does rogno knows it too? can i alert the others for the abilitys of the beast?

OOC2: in post nº4 i post my prepared spells, but in the next day i slept and i could have prepared my spells again, should i keep the same spels, or can i post the change? it was kind stupid i forget to change the spell sheet before i heard about the mission!!! i only have 2 slot spells of 1st lvl, and i wanted to change a spell for another!!just one!!  answer DM 

Prepared spells (lv 1- Magic stone, calm animals. Lv 0- D.Magic, C.M.Wounds, Guidance, Read magic.)

The Change (Cure light wounds for the calm animals spells!!)


----------



## Skadrian (Sep 21, 2005)

Thimur stands at the back of the group, keeping his crossbow ready to fire if the opportunity comes


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 21, 2005)

Jaiaxe said:
			
		

> _Why did i escape?what is that this monster have that made me escape from it?_



It's an horrible beast as you said, and you could not defeat her alone.



			
				Jaiaxe said:
			
		

> OOC2: in post nº4 i post my prepared spells, but in the next day i slept and i could have prepared my spells again, should i keep the same spels, or can i post the change? it was kind stupid i forget to change the spell sheet before i heard about the mission!!! i only have 2 slot spells of 1st lvl, and i wanted to change a spell for another!!just one!!  answer DM
> Prepared spells (lv 1- Magic stone, calm animals. Lv 0- D.Magic, C.M.Wounds, Guidance, Read magic.)
> The Change (Cure light wounds for the calm animals spells!!)




I'll let you this time - All the spell casters - don't forget to reset your spell list everyday.



			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: can I throw the goblin at the monster?




the goblin is tied up, what is your "Lift things" score

Round 1 post will come when Timothy post his action.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 21, 2005)

OOC: If only Kalzaam knew the dangers of Rust monsters.

IC: Kalzaam will charge the monster if possible. He will try to keep some space for the others so that the can enter the room too.

Foul, overgrown cockroach! Taste my metal!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 21, 2005)

> the goblin is tied up, what is your "Lift things" score




Str is 16 (+2)

OOC: I will be offline from tonight through Monday.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 23, 2005)

*Ready action round + Round 1*

[sblock]
Kragen - Ready action - range attack - 1 Miss
Rogno - Ready action - you are in the back, too much cover.
Kalzaam - Ready action - melee attack - 9 Miss
[/sblock]
"I-i-it-'s like an overgrown flea bug!" the bolter shouts. and with panic send the bolt way high ... disturbed with Kragen's bolt, Kalzaam send his axe into the cave wall.
Screams of fear and shouts for courge fills the corridor and the room, you realize that Mighty Gortok sent you into a trap. Harr har harrr you hear Gortok's deep voice from behind. "No...hands off, you dwur demon!" he suddenly cries when Alisanos starts dragging him to the monster's room.

[sblock]
Kragen - range attack - 24 Hit Dmg 4 hp, bolt destroyed
Kaen - flank monster + melee attack - 11 Miss
Kalzaam - melee attack + flank - 24 Hit Dmg 12 hp, Mw waraxe destroyed.
"Flea bug" like monster - melee touch attack vs. Kalzaam - 20 Hit, Mw chain shirt destroyed
Rogno - Handle animal - 15 Success, Range attack - 9 Miss
Thimur - Ready action. Stands in the back - no line of fire.
Alisanos - screams like a dwarven girl, flee, and drags Gortok to the battle scene.
[/sblock]

Kragen focus himself and sends his second bolt into the creature. the bolt slowly crumbles to metal dust and rust but blood drips from the wound. Kaen flanks the creature and swing his mace at him but miss. Foul, overgrown cockroach! Taste my metal!
shouts Kalzaam and strikes the creature, blood sprays everywhere and the creature squicks in pain, you turn for another swing, but then you see that the metal head of your axe fall on the ground and corrodes immediately, now you just hold wooden stick in your hand.
while you stare in awe in the stick in your hand the monster manage to hit your chain shirt with her Antennaes, your armor corrodes immediately and chain pieces falls on the ground.
seeing an opportunity to attack, Rogno launch the stone at the creature but miss.
Thimur in the meanwhile stands in the back and estimate the situation.
you realize that the monster digest metal with her Antennaes.


----------



## jkason (Sep 23, 2005)

*Kaen*

Knowing what's likely to become of his mace, but having no other weapons likely not to meet a similar fate, Kaen bears up. He's flanked the creature, which means its attention is divided, and his training can help him make the only blow he's likely to get really count.

_OOC: Sneak attack the beastie with the mace. _


----------



## Timothy (Sep 24, 2005)

*Kalzaam pal1*

kalzaam, feeling vulnerable without armor or weapons carefully moves back bit by bit. When he is out of reach form the monster, he'll whip out his crossbow and begin shooting the beast.

_If we survive this, I will have to determine how i will continue, without weapon or armour_


----------



## Krug (Sep 25, 2005)

Seeing precious armor crumble mades Kragen sick. Reloading his bolt, he fires again. *"Kill it! We must! A creature that turns metal into... dust... is an abberation beyond belief!"* shouts the dwarf, fear coursing through his veins.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 25, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> _If we survive this, I will have to determine how i will continue, without weapon or armour_




Mighty Gortok's chains shirt is like your although not MW, It can fit, He is more bigger than his goblin dead slaves, besdie it, you gathered few weapons on the Pony.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 25, 2005)

Yup, I was allready planning on taking the weaons. That Gortok's shirt fits me is really great. After I get it cleaned...


----------



## Jaiaxe (Sep 25, 2005)

Rogno the Druid

Rogno steps backs and starts to cast a spell

Skadi god of the mountains give the power to turn your this stones into deadly blows... Let them protect us from our enemy... they are your children... and they are my weapons ( Casting Magic stone)

If metal doesnt work, let it taste me stone... get away friends here come fury stone!!!!!!

OOC: 5 foot step back and Cast Magic Stone .


----------



## Skadrian (Sep 26, 2005)

Thimur is afraid of the monster, although he doesnt wear any metal, but a monster that can do this must be very powerfull. He will shoot the thing when he has line of fire and move a little to get it.


----------



## Krug (Sep 26, 2005)

*"Rogno! Your dog! Make it attack the creature! It's teeth aren't metal it can't hurt it!"* shouts Kregan, reloading and taking a 5' step back. *"Find a staff... wood.. planks.. ANYTHING not of metal to take out this beastie!"* the dwarf screams.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 26, 2005)

"It...is...like...what my...grandpappy described,...get over...here...you...nasty gobbo.  I...want to...use you like...a...club."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 27, 2005)

*Round 2*

[sblock]
Kragen - 5ft. + Reload + range attack - 21 Hit, Dmg 4 hp, bolt destroyed.
Kaen - Flank(Sneak attack)- melee attack - 21 Hit. dmg 11 hp, mace destroyed.
Kalzaam - Move + draw.
Rust monster - AoP vs. Kalzaam - 1 Miss ; Full attack Kaen - Bite 12- Hit
Rogno - 5ft. back + Cast a spell
Thimur - No line of fire
Alisanos - Throw Goblin - 8 Miss
[/sblock]

Screaming orders to his panicked companions, Kragen moves back and release his bolt into the monster's body, his bolt falls like a dead fly from a wall, but you can see blood.
counting on his training, Kaen finds a sensetive spot and swings his mace, bullseye, you strike the creature in the face and breaks one of his Antennaes
but your mace corrodes immediately and become useless.
without a weapon to fight and armor to protect himself, Kalzaam moves back, the creature tries to bite him but miss, Kalzaam, moves back and draws his crossbow. The creature gets wild and manage to bit Kaen, but his teath are weak [Dmg 2hp to Kaen].
Move aside Shouts Alisanos to his friends, he lifts the goblin, swing it and throw, but the non aerodynamic goblin knocks his head in the cieling and falls near the creature, tied Gortok screams in pain and fear and tries to roll away.


----------



## Krug (Sep 27, 2005)

*"Well that didn't work,"* says Kragen, remarking at the failed goblin toss. Taking another 5' step, Kragen reloads and fires again. *"Come on come on... it's time for you to die!"* he shouts.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 27, 2005)

Breathing heavy from the exhurtion, Alisanos huffs out, "Drats!  I missed.....What else can I throw at him?"

Alisanos looks around for something to hit the creature with.


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kaen*

As his mace crumbles in his hands, Kaen backs away from the creature, grabbing his bow from his shoulder and knocking an arrow to do some damage at a distance now.

_OOC: I'm not sure if Kaen is in the room or not. Since you said he flanked, I assume he made it in. In any case, he'll use his move to back away, action to take out his bow. Next round he'll fire if the creature's still around_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 27, 2005)

*OOC + Standings*



			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Alisanos looks around for something to hit the creature with.



Your beloved goblin adept, she is laying dead in the corridor.
There are shovels on Bill



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm not sure if Kaen is in the room or not. Since you said he flanked, I assume he made it in. In any case, he'll use his move to back away, action to take out his bow. Next round he'll fire if the creature's still around .




you are the only party member that in the room, the monster is near the door
Kragen, Alisanos and Kalzaam are now in the corridors near the T junction.
Rogno, Thimur and the animals are inside the temple room


----------



## Jaiaxe (Sep 27, 2005)

Rogno the Druid

I've no need to call my wolf for a fight!! let's try this...  Rogno grabs his stone, that have a rainbow colour.

My friends if you step aside i'l hit the monster with this fury stones! step aside and grab some stones too.

OOC: ready action if i've a clear shoot (no cover for the monster) i'll throw the magic stone

Standard Action: Ranged Attack +4 1d6+2 
Move action: Draw another magic stone


----------



## Timothy (Sep 27, 2005)

Aiming, Aiming, FIRE!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 28, 2005)

Jaiaxe said:
			
		

> Rogno the Druid
> 
> I've no need to call my wolf for a fight!! let's try this...  Rogno grabs his stone, that have a rainbow colour.
> 
> ...




Alisanos grabs some stones as well.  He throws them at the beast.

Attack +4 (dex +bab)  Damage unknown.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 29, 2005)

*Round 3, End of battle.*

[sblock]
Kragen - 5ft. + Reload + range attack - 11 Miss.
Kaen - Range attack - 8 Miss. 
Kalzaam - Range attack - 20 Hit , Dmg 2hp.
[/sblock]

Panicked Kragen and Kaen fire their arrows and bolts but miss. with the help of his god
Kalzaam end the menace. he bury his bolt deep into the monster's head. the bolt is destroyed and the metal rusting monster is dead.
the only things you can hear is the weeping Gortok.

XP - 150 each


----------



## Krug (Sep 29, 2005)

"Nice work Kalzam...now I say we try to find a way to block up the exit with rocks and stones as told, and we're out of here. Gortok, I hope you can get used to stone soup!" says Kragen.


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2005)

*Kaen*

"I'll leave the demolitions to the big boys," Kaen says, wincing at his newest wound. "Meanwhile, maybe Gortok wasn't completely lying about the magic candlesticks. I think I'll take a look. After I have a drink, that is."

Kaen throws his bow back over his shoulder, digs out his last curative potion, and slugs it back

OOC: Kaen's drinking the other CLW potion, then a Search on the room, for traps / secret doors / the candlesticks which may or may not still exist.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 29, 2005)

OOC Alisanos The fighter (Ranger Rick) – 7/13hp

Alisanos also drinks the first of the CLW potions.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 30, 2005)

Alisanos +5hp ; Kaen +2hp
HP update:
[sblock]
Kaen Biturk the Spy (Jkason) – 4/6 hp
Kalzaam Ironhand, Paladin of Tyr (Timothy) – 12/13
Kragen Stormhammer the Fighter (Krug) – 13/13
Rogno Stoneheart the Druid (Jaiaxe) – 9/9
Greystone the dog – 13/13
Thimur Urnuham The transmuter (Skadrian)  - 9/10
Alisanos The fighter (Ranger Rick) – 12/13
[/sblock]

You search the room, there is alot of rusted metal, rusted carts and pieces of rail.
smell of iron is hanging in the air, the only voice is the quite curses of tied Gortok.
you don't find the magic candlesticks, but you find one thing the creature could not digest.
a torn paper map, you can see the enterance to the mines and the rooms you have been in,
down the stairs that you saw earlier there is an elevator, and in the lower part of the mines, where all the action took place in the mining area, there is supposed to be another shrine of Moradin according to the map, maybe this is the place where the holy altar and candle sticks you asked to recover are. 
you can see also the enterance to the deep mines, the place you were asked to seal with blocks and stones.

The map that I uploaded is the remining area in the upper mines.


----------



## Krug (Sep 30, 2005)

"It looks like we can't leave yet. We must go look for the candlesticks still... unless our creature here had them for a snack,," says Kragen.


----------



## Skadrian (Sep 30, 2005)

Ok, let's go down and get those sticks


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 30, 2005)

We can not leave the mine or we can leave this room?  We did search and found nothing.


----------



## jkason (Sep 30, 2005)

*Kaen*

Kaen sighs, rolling up the map and putting it in his backpack. 

"Alrighty, then. Looks like we're still moving. I'll tell you, though, I'm sticking to the back. Between the gobs and the critters I'm starting to feel like a walking wound."


----------



## Timothy (Oct 1, 2005)

Kalzaam will clean Gortok's chain as good and bad as is possible and put it on with a look of digust on his face. He turns to Gortok.

You must have weapons stored somewhere in these mines, where are they?

Kalzaam will take a miner's Pick until he finds a better weapon.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 2, 2005)

Timothy said:
			
		

> You must have weapons stored somewhere in these mines, where are they?




had me only axe, and my slave dead had swords. Gortok replies.
his handaxe is on Bill, and there are few rusted swords on the floor near the dead goblins.
There are also 2 javelins. the other goblins you fought earlier possed morning stars.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Oct 2, 2005)

Lets get those sticks.. yee...  - Rogno plays with the magic coloured stone...


----------



## Krug (Oct 2, 2005)

"Yeah.. and hurry up!" says Kragen.


----------



## Skadrian (Oct 3, 2005)

Everybody equiped again?, lets go then


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 3, 2005)

*The elevator room*

The fine walls of the mine ends in the stairs, you go down and enter a cave, in the south and west walls you can see that the clan mined metals, now the veins are empty.
beside rubble on the floor and few bats on the ceiling the cave is empty.
In the east corner there is a large hole, a rusted iron lever, rusted iron pully and rusted iron chains are attached to an elevator.
The iron elveator is in bad condition, there are few holes, caused by the rust.
near the elevator, attached to the wall you can spot a rusted iron ladder.
further down you can see only dark .... what a fricky silence. even tied Gortok stares the
darkness with complete silence.


Your darkvision spots only walls, with little niches for torches.


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2005)

*Kaen*

"So much for the elevator, I suppose," Kaen mutters. He grabs one of the javelins off Bill, strapping it to his backpack, then if there's anything around to tie the animal to, he does so. 

"Who's first?"


----------



## Krug (Oct 3, 2005)

Kragen keeps quiet... definitely not eager to go first.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 3, 2005)

*Alisanos*

Alisanos says, "I will go 1st."  He goes to the ladder, spins around and gently puts a foot on the 1st rung.  If that holds Alisanos will slowly go down testing each rung before putting weight on it.


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2005)

*Kaen*

Giving the fighter enough room to prove the way safe, Kaen follows into the depths.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 4, 2005)

*Alisanos* 
The first and second rung squicks under your weight.
[sblock]
Alisanos - Reflex save 18 - Success.
[/sblock]

It's look rusted but safe... but then you reach the third rung, the rung breaks and fall into the darkness, you manage to grip the thershold and lift yourself up.
That was close ....


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 5, 2005)

"Thanks for your help.  I guess the ladder will not do, who has a rope?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kaen*

"We've got some on Bill. Can't believe I forgot," Kaen says. He grabs one of the hempen rope rolls and tosses it to Alisanos. 

"Now we just need to figure out where we can secure it," Kaen says, looking for a solid prospect for tying off the rope for descent.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 6, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Now we just need to figure out where we can secure it," Kaen says, looking for a solid prospect for tying off the rope for descent.




rusted ladder rungs, rusted iron lever, rusted iron pully and rusted iron chains.
the rubble on the floor is not heavy enough and not big enough.
your friends the dwarves that worked in those mines cleard the rocks and stalgmite that used to be here you guess.
Give faith in the metal ..... Or not, Muhahahaha.


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2005)

*Kaen*

"I suppose some of the stronger of us could hold the rope for most, but that still leaves the problem of how those men would get down afterward. Anyone have other ideas?"

_OOC: I'm going out of town for a few days. I should still have internet access, but probably not as much time to post. If you feel I'm taking too long to respond, feel free to NPC Kaen._


----------



## Krug (Oct 6, 2005)

Kragen descends after two or three of them have gone down...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 6, 2005)

Alisanos scratches his head, "I do not know do we want to have bill hold the rope?"

OOC: Iwill be offline till Monday, NPC as you all see fit.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Oct 7, 2005)

Greystone my boy, i go to go helpi our friendz ok!? u got to stick to Bill can u protect him from bad things? Defend him as hard as u can! good boy...

OOC: I'll go in 2nd i dont mind!!! hoihiihih. Handle Animal +11 Greystone "Defend" Bill , Handle animal +7 Bill "Stay"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 7, 2005)

Jaiaxe said:
			
		

> Greystone my boy, i go to go helpi our friendz ok!? u got to stick to Bill can u protect him from bad things? Defend him as hard as u can! good boy...
> 
> OOC: I'll go in 2nd i dont mind!!! hoihiihih. Handle Animal +11 Greystone "Defend" Bill , Handle animal +7 Bill "Stay"




[sblock]
Handle animal - Bill + Greystone - Success
[/sblock]
Despite the sad look on Greystone's face, he guards Bill.
*Going down the shaft:* 
Ok folks, just tell me how you want to get down and in what order and I'll roll the dice.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey ... alisanos tie the rope to your waist and to your belt it's never too much...

here's my plan, ear it out...  - Scracthing his head

we go down like alisanos, the strongests go in last... the last one close the hole with the culvert and passes the rope in it's holes and tie it to his waist and belt making an elevator kind manouver where the remains mates control it downstairs!! what do u thing??

OOC: After the "ear my plan" part... Rogno cratches his head and his beard several times, and stops many times to control his breath giving a "tired" speech... typical of a type of person that likes to do things slowly!!!


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kaen*

"Sounds good to me," Kaen says. He'll go down third.


----------



## Krug (Oct 10, 2005)

Kragen will do his best to 'cover' his mates, using his darkvision. He'll go down second or third.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 10, 2005)

*Entering the lower mines*

Everyone looking at Alisanos as the stronger dwarf, so he will be the one to hold it and the last to decent.
[sblock]
I assume this is the order: Kalzaam the brave Paladin, Rogno, Kragen, Kaen, Skadrian and Alisanos. [/sblock]

The paladin decent into the dark, you can see the rusted chains hang down all the way, so you manage to balance yourself while going down the rope with the help of the rusted chains. there are small niches for torches along the shaft, you can see old burned torches inside those bat guano filled niches. the rope ends in a small pool and a corridor, the corridor level is above the pool, that means that you don't know what the depth of the pool, the only way to reach the corridor is jump into the pool.

I uploaded 2 maps, A+B, they represent 2 sections of the lower mines that you can see on the map you took from the rust monster room


----------



## Jaiaxe (Oct 10, 2005)

OOC: i supose that everyone will go down as DM said. So...

if that description is for the first of us, Kalzaam i'll wait for a description of is own to post any thing...

i want to make metagaming...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah but i wont... let it flow....


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kaen*

_OOC: Assuming we all make it down in one piece..._

Kaen pulls the map out a moment and studies it, then points off in the direction that should hold the shrine. 

"That way to the candlesticks, boys."

He rolls the map back up, stows it, and pulls and readies his bow against potential threats.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 11, 2005)

Alisanos, grunts and groans as he supports the weight of his comrades.  He has passed off his posessions and his weapon and shield.  Than when it is his turn, he unties the rope around his waist and slowly bends to come down.  Using the rope/chain/wall he climbs to join his mates.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 11, 2005)

*On behalf of Timothy*

Kalzaam prays quickly and jump into the water. SPLASH
you all hear from down below. you can come down he shouts from the bottom.
He now stands in the shaft's pool, the water reach his torso, he lifts himself up and waits for the others to come.

It's not difficult to climb down the rope, it will be to climb up again you guess.
You all reach the corridor of the second level, the air is standing and cool. there are no sounds.

OOC: by the way, What about Gortok, did yo throw him down or did you left him for Greystone the wolf for safe keeping


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kaen*

_OOC: I say we leave Gortok above. He'd be loud and give us away on this level, plus he hates the wolf, so that should be deterrent enough. I can't speak for the others._

Once they're all down and safe, Kaen points off in the direction of the shrine as indicated by his map. 

"I'm out a mace, so if you folks don't mind, I'll stay back a few spots in line, give me the room to make bowshot. If one of you burly types wants to lead the way, I think we may almost be done with this little deathtrap of a mission."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 12, 2005)

Alisanos looks around at his mates, streaches a bit, then hefts his trident and says, "Follow Me."


----------



## Jaiaxe (Oct 13, 2005)

Rogno follows in third...


OOC: DM give me a timeline so i can understand the duration of my spell "magic stone" it will be active 30 minutes or till discharge, so it will be 30 minutes counting since the cast... and we are???


----------



## Krug (Oct 13, 2005)

Kregan follows behind Alisanos, crossbow bolt ready.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 14, 2005)

*Ooc*



			
				Jaiaxe said:
			
		

> Rogno follows in third...
> 
> 
> OOC: DM give me a timeline so i can understand the duration of my spell "magic stone" it will be active 30 minutes or till discharge, so it will be 30 minutes counting since the cast... and we are???




The DM's rule - Until discharge.

I guess Timothy is on vacation, he last seen on this forums two weeks ago, so I'll rule play him for a while, about our Wizard, Skadrian are you here ??


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 14, 2005)

*Level 2*

You follow the map but quickly you encounter a block in the way, an avalanche block the way, you guess it will take sometime to clear few rocks and continue down the corridor, there is a narrow path to the room in the right, but you will have to clear a large rock from their.
you spot few bones and skeletal remines of dwarves, possibely miners who didn't make it to the exit.
Suddenly you here faint screams, it's not Gortok from above, it's coming from behind the rocks, the screams increase and you can understand them as "Help, run for your lives"
you get's chill and fear grasp your hearts as you see a ghostly visage of a dwarf, he runs like all the abyss are behind him through the rocks towerds you, he then falls a few feet infront of you, he turns his face back in horror and tries to struggle againsts something, something unseen to you grab him and pulls him back, he vanish behind the rocks and the screams fade slowly.


----------



## Krug (Oct 14, 2005)

Kragen gulps. "W-w-what was that a-about?" asks the terrified dwarf, almost wanting to run all the way back home immediately.


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kaen*

"Nothing good, I'd wager. I really should have stuck to the surface work. I'm good at surface work. There are people to talk to and fool. Can't negotiate a thing with bloody beasties and their bloody fangs and claws and metal-eating antennae."

Kaen spits on the ground remembering what they've faced so far.

"So, do we try to dig our way through here--which'll probably mean getting back up and bringing some of the digging equipment down--or maybe try exploring the side room? Might be something of help there. Or, you never know, maybe a nice secret door to circumvent the boulders."


----------



## Jaiaxe (Oct 15, 2005)

hun.. good point... - Rogno aproaches the rocks and start to pill it in the corridor trying to dig a passage...

But you see im doing it with my bared hands and it doesnt hurt as welll, so... if we all help it will be quick.. comon!!!! - Rogno makes a smille... 

_They are always thinking on sticking some metal into stone... one day Skali will burry them down for such sin... argh..._


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kaen*

_OOC: I'm not sure if Rogno is supposed to be trying to get through the main passage, or into the side room. I'm going to assume the side room, and I'll edit the post if I'm later proved wrong_

"That's a man, Rogno," Kaen encourages, moving over to help in the attempt to move the boulder.


----------



## Krug (Oct 16, 2005)

Kragen covers Rogno as he explores the side room, helping to move the boulder if necessary.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Oct 17, 2005)

OOC: I read the passage description and saw the image and i think we have to clear stone either... so you can see for that point... for me i'm just trying to keep your tools in the right place  im not digging for any direction, just digging.... you point i dig!!!


Rogno keeps his work - it seems you'll want to help, so get us out of here! let's dig, find the sticks and let this sacred stone place... as quick as we can...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 17, 2005)

*Cave on the right.*

It take you sometime to clear the few stones and boulder to enter the sided room, you guess that you will need the proper equipment for the other corridor.
Any spells that have been cast are no more - except Rogno's rainbow stone.
you enter to an empty cave (for desc just see the complete map Kaen holds)
you spot a skeleton of a dwarf, a rusted pick lie near his feet, maybe died from starvation.
there are numerous viens of silver in the walls.
beside it the cave is empty.


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2005)

*Kaen*

"Poor sod," Kaen says under his breath, then he rubs his hands together and starts looking for an easier way around the boulders.

"I'm hoping for some kind of passage, but don't get your hopes up too high. I'm going to be thorough, so maybe while I do that someone or two of the rest of you might try to get the digging equipment in case we need it?"

_OOC: Search for secret doors, especially in the Northeast wall, closest to the next room on the map. Given how much labor it might save, I'll have him take his time (take 20) if possible._


----------



## Timothy (Oct 17, 2005)

*A note of regret*

OOC:

Hi all. I am sorry you haven't heard from me in a while. My workload caught up with me. I have been working a full time job and a part-time job next to all my social contacts and a few courses I'm still following at my university. The scarce free time I have is taken up by more relaxing business that do not require planning and continueity (like DM'ing and playing on the boards). 

I haven't been able to get myself to write a goodbye-note, becuase I was hoping that things would calm down and I could continue where I left off. Even when I became aware things probably wouldn't calm down, I couldn't get myself to admit I had to quit the boards.

Now after several weeks of feeling guilty about not letting everybody know what was going on, I decided I had to write this note to all the people I was playing with.

So, I'm going away from the boards for at least a couple of months and probably a year orso. After that, I will no longer be the chairman of the cultural board at my university and I'll have more free time again. maybe I'll be checking in now and again and lurk a bit. I hope this does not hinder gameplay, because I have enjoyed this game so far, as I have all my games here at the boards.

So I bid you all farewell. Maybe we'll see eachother in the future.

Timothy.


----------



## Krug (Oct 17, 2005)

_Sorry to see you go Tim..._

Kragen scans around. "Too quiet... much too quiet." he says.


----------



## Jaiaxe (Oct 18, 2005)

Rogno watch his partner to searching the room... waiting for some clues... and he looks at the skeleton dwarf... _poor soul... but he's burried under the€ big mountain... where all the dwarves should lie... so for now you are in rest... i hope our presence doesnt disturb your sleep... may Skali be with you..._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 18, 2005)

OOC: I wish you goodluck Timothy my friend, hope life treat you well, I'll NPC Kalzaam for a while and bring him to end honorable end.
In other matter, I guess our Wizard is gone for good...so We are only 4 left
Jkason, Krug, Jaiaxe and Ranger Rick. I'll open the OOC thread for recruiting again

While the others watching around, Alisanos and Kalzaam keeps an eye on the enterance
Kaen searches the room for other hidden paths, but Alas ...he finds nothing.
but while passing near the skeleton you notice under the rotten cloth a copper braclet with the name "Harog" carved on it.


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> While the others watching around, Alisanos and Kalzaam keeps an eye on the enterance
> Kaen searches the room for other hidden paths, but Alas ...he finds nothing.
> but while passing near the skeleton you notice under the rotten cloth a copper braclet with the name "Harog" carved on it.




_OOC: Best of luck, Timothy_

Kaen stoops and picks up the bracelet, turning it over in his hand. 

"Harog? Name ring any bells to the rest of you?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 18, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> _OOC: Best of luck, Timothy_
> 
> Kaen stoops and picks up the bracelet, turning it over in his hand.
> 
> "Harog? Name ring any bells to the rest of you?"




Not ring a bell to anybody, the mines closed 5 years ago, and there about 20 to 30 dwarves missing, There is too much Harogs in the clan that you knew ...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 19, 2005)

Alisanos says, "should we take it and give it to the clan?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kaen*



			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Alisanos says, "should we take it and give it to the clan?"




Kaen nods, slipping the jewelry into his backpack. "I think that's an excellent idea, Alisanos. The clan will be glad to have some small reminder of their loved ones back, I should think."

He turns to the others, sighing. "No luck on secret doors. I suppose the people who build mines aren't nearly as inventive as those who build castles. It was worth a try, though. Looks like, if we want at that shrine, we're going to be hefting boulders. The only question now is: we doing this by hand, or shinnying back up to get the gear?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 19, 2005)

Alisanos flexes and says, "We should pull out the stones, I am afraid if we leave anything, we shall wish we had it, or some yellow gobbo will take it."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 21, 2005)

Also our wizard player is long gone, I'll NPC him for now.

As a dungeoneer, Thimur size up the avalanche that block the way.
we need our equipment for this one, beside it we'll need the equipment to collapse the enterance to the deep mines later one, I suggest someone will climb up and lower the equipment on Bill by rope.


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2005)

*Kaen*

"I suppose since Bill is mine, I should do it," Kaen sighs, looking back up the rope a little worriedly. Then he shrugs and makes his way up to the gear to lower it back down.


----------



## Krug (Oct 21, 2005)

"Lower... the pig? Gah..." sighs Kragen, still scanning the darkness for unseen foes.


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2005)

*Kaen*



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> "Lower... the pig? Gah..." sighs Kragen, still scanning the darkness for unseen foes.




The spy laughs at the suggestion, then calls down from his ascent, "No, Kragen, just the digging gear. I'm pretty sure I don't have the strength to hoist an entire pony." Then he resumes the climb.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 22, 2005)

Fear moments pass through Kaen's heart as he hears the pully squicks under his weight as he climbs the rope, It's takes some time, but you reach.
As you climb up the ledge you spot a death scene.
Stonebless mouth is filled with blood, Gortok's throat is open wide, his mouth open in a screming position, fear in his eyes, he is dead.
As you can see, he tried to escape.

you can do whatever you want here, but I assume you starts to lower the equipment.

You lower the digging and mining equipment down the rope, until they reach the water, Kalzaam grabs a pick and starts to work, There is also 2 other shovels and another Pick.
Thimur stands behind and give safty instructions and tries to find good spots to dig.


----------



## jkason (Oct 22, 2005)

*Kaen*

"Uh ... good boy," Kaen stutters to the wolf at the sight of Gortok's final fate. He tries to smile reassuringly as he gets the equipment and lowers it. Once he's done, he shinnies back down.

"Looks like Gortok didn't believe you, Rogno. Your companion seems to have had to deal with an escape attempt. We won't be questioning The Mighty Gortok any more."

Kaen grabs himself the other pick and sets to work trying to help the party dig to the other side.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 26, 2005)

OOC: friends ... I see that everybody except Krug and Jkason left the group.
If no one will post, I will have to close the game ...


----------



## Krug (Oct 26, 2005)

_NOOOOOOO... hopefully give it a few days as EN World has been down..._ 

Kragen grabs a pick and follows suit, but keeping his crossbow within easy reach.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 26, 2005)

OOC: OK, I'll continue for now ...

As Kragen, Kalzaam and Kaen are working to clear the stones and rocks.
Alisanos and Rogno keep watching and Thimur gives instructions.
You manage to clear a narrow path, you we'll need to crawl on four to pass and watch your head. behind it there is total darkness.
As you pass through the gap , you stand in a corridor. you can hear faint screams down the corridor, It's those ghostly screams again, screaming "Help, run for your lives".
the cave to the left is blocked, but you guess that few pushes will do the trick.

Then you notice it .... There is movement in the dark and 2 figures comes forward.
Fear grasp your hearts and it's difficult to breath , you spot the remines of 2 dwarves, now they are skeletons, they hold 2 picks and rusted mine helmets on their heads, they coming your way from the cave down the corridor. behind them you can spot another block in the corridor.
suddenly your hear faint knocks from the rocks on the left, you hear someone shouting in dwarven. "Help, let me out of here!"

Check out the map in the previous posts.
OOC: Argent Silvermage ...hope you are here. he is a new dwarf.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 26, 2005)

*Durin*

_Oh dear. I do hope they reach me soon_. Durin thinks as he hears the sound of picks cracking stone. "Please! I must get out. There is so much I haven't done yet. And I'm down to my last candied mushroom!" He pounds on the rocks and then starts moving some out of the way where they seem to be working.


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2005)

*Kaen*

Kaen groans. "Lovely. Now they're not only slaying our kin, they're raising them to do their bidding."

Hearing the voice cry for help, Kaen considers his options. "If you strongarms can cover me, I'll see if I can excavate us some help."

_OOC: Assuming the fighter-types engage the skeletons, Kaen will try to dig out the trapped dwarf. If they don't, Kaen engages with his dagger (since his mace got all rusted up)_


----------



## Krug (Oct 26, 2005)

Kragen digs faster. "I hope it not be a ghost..." he says.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 27, 2005)

*Durin*

The mage looks around and says "A ghost? Mercy! Where?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm sorry dwarves friends.
Except Argent the new wizard, Krug and Jkason
The others left us to die in those mines.
Even Ranger Rick and Jaiaxe are no more.
So I decided to end this game ...
Hopefully my next try will be successful, for now, I bid you farwell.

Jkason - See you in Mallak's game, with Grondar and Magyar.


----------



## Krug (Oct 30, 2005)

awwwwww.


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry the game died, Strahd. Maybe next time.

jason


----------

